# Bow hunting tricks that don't cost a dime.



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

Often times we bow hunters become gear obsessed. We see the guys on tv using the best stuff. I like you am a victim of this, heck I just bought the new Mathews chill. I am asking all of you what are your little tricks that save you money?
Here are a few of mine!
I have two trail cams and to me they are the best invention for big buck bow hunters since the compound bow, but I like you have a budget and 2 trail cams are my max. In areas where I know there are deer I scrape away the sticks and grass down to the dirt and if need be put a little water on it. By doing this I see the tracks the deer leave me. I can visit this spot at different times to see when the deer are moving. Before leaving I'll smooth down the dirt so I have a fresh "camera card"

I like to hunt coyotes with my bow. I Could use those nifty little moving stuffed critter looking things for a visual attractants, but I found a way to save money. All you need is about 2' of yarn, a stick and a feather I prefer turkey or goose. Tie one end of the yarn to a stick the other to the feather. Jam the stick in the ground and poof! The wind will make the feather go crazy. I use yarn because its very light.

I have a few more, but they are my secrets. To me this is the best hunting knowledge to pass on, not what gear is best.


----------



## mathewsz7x (Jan 13, 2012)

bump this thread is going to be awsome.... and by the way no secrets... you cant tell us you have more and not share lol


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks like I'm not the only one with secrets! Where are the posts guys and gals?! Help out you fellow hunters!


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

My wife wishes I had a few tricks to save money. But I actually enjoy buying STUFF. Everytime I get on this site I read about something that makes me go to the Cabelas site to see how much it is and if I should get one.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

like the feather trick....instead of yarn, try un waxed dental floss! I use it as a wind detector in my stands. HAS TO BE unwaxed though, the other stuff isn't sensitive enough!


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Instead of buying "scent wicks" for doe scent I use unscented tampons. Take them out of package toss em in my hunting tote and grab as needed. (A girly thing I know sorry)


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

I hunt farm country.Often when I approach an area the deer are already in the fields eating.So I get my Step dad to take me out on a tractor.Drops me off on the field edge,keeps driving.Deer either don't leave,don't go far,or come right back out when he's gone.Deer are use to the farm equipment.


----------



## DuckExecutioner (Nov 26, 2012)

I always wear a ghillie no matter what pattern or what I'm hunting. It saves money on buying camo cause you can wear just about anything underneath. It works so good I've literally had a bobcat walk right past me at 3 ft. while i was sitting on the ground.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

As I enter the woods I dig my boots into the dirt getting them all covered with dirt and mud. I have had many deer walk on the same trail i used and be non the wiser, a muddy pool of water after a rain is even better.

Through the summer I will dice up a bag of apples leaving them in the area I intend to hunt, being this is public land I need a couple different spots within the same area in case some one beats me there. So I randomly throw the bag of apples in different parts of the area where I may hunt. When the season arrives I make a mash of apples in a plastic bag and leave a rag in it to soak up the scent then use that as my attractant.


----------



## mvestal30 (Jan 13, 2013)

Instead of buying a ton of scent killer, I built a cabinet to store all my hunting clothing. I drilled holes in every shelf to allow air to rise to the top. The bottom shelf has 2 drawers that I put cedar chips in. You can store unscented garbage bags in the cabinet and when you are going hunting take your outer layer and put it in the bag and put them on when you get to your hunting spot. May cost some on the front end but no where near as much as scent killer spray in the long run. Plus cedar is a natural smell in the woods. I'm sure there are other things you could put in the drawers as well.


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

MN huntress that is absolutely genius with the tampon thing. I'm going to be doing that one. I can't wait to see the people watching me all decked out in Camo buying tampons.
Ok I will share another. While hunting late season with snow on the ground I will pull out my "modified" white bed sheet. I had my wife sew it up like a poncho took her about 5 mins. I used come black spray paint on it also for character. This way I don't have to buy another set of Camo. You can fit as much clothes as you want under it to stay warm too!


----------



## Via47126 (Dec 21, 2010)

Tag


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

To avoid buying "Mature Dominant Buck" urine, I simply pee into the wind.


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

huntin_addict said:


> To avoid buying "Mature Dominant Buck" urine, I simply pee into the wind.


:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Dv8tion (Jan 24, 2012)

I carry a whistle, because shooting signal shots just seems to be a waste of arrows IMHO! I also sit in other peoples tree stands or just move them and use them (if I dont like the spot they picked) saves me money on new stands every year! ..lol
All joking aside, I use my pull up rode to drag scent trails and to drag deer. I have seen so many people use 3 different ropes for these things it's crazy! For the longest time it seemed like my pull up rope was always coming unraveled and dragging behind me anyway, so now i just add sent to it and let'er go!


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I cut the sleeves off old sweaters and sweatshirts to use as underlayers when it gets cold. Don't need the extra bulk on the arms, or the camo since it's not seen. 
Baking soda to wash your clothes, and to bathe yourself with before going out. 
Fill 5gl paint strainer bags ($.25 @ Wal-mart) with cedar chips,apple,pine,grass and weeds,etc from where you hunt and stick them in with clothes. Dust clothes with baking soda before packing away to absorb the odors from the bag into the clothes more, plus it acts like carbon to hold your odor in.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Milk weed to check the wind, and a piece of fluffed cotton thread(or unwaxed floss) hanging from bottom riser to do the same.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

prairieboy said:


> I hunt farm country.Often when I approach an area the deer are already in the fields eating.So I get my Step dad to take me out on a tractor.Drops me off on the field edge,keeps driving.Deer either don't leave,don't go far,or come right back out when he's gone.Deer are use to the farm equipment.


Sheer brilliance, very cool idea


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

I've got a good one, but I don't know if I should share! Jk
If I kill a deer and have another tag I will take the scent glands off the legs and the urine from the deer. Use an old soda bottle or something. It's not hard to get the urine or messy if you do it right, but I'll let you figure that out I'll call it the initiation for this trick. By far the best scent attractants you will find. If you see a dead buck along the road don't hesitate to grab those back leg scent glands too. Tossem' in a zip lock bag and you just saved $15. Gross I know, but seriously you have probably already done worse when you gut your deer!


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

X2.


----------



## youngnick (Sep 19, 2012)

I steal my wife's hair tie things to wrap around my truck keys so they don't make any noise. Rubberbands will work but it seems they don't last as long as hair ties. 

sent from my mind


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

I like your tricks guys/gals. I incorporate some of these already. 
I make my own cover scent. For winter archery, I'll buy a cheap walmart camo shirt(one that is big) Ill turn it inside out and wear it for the winter archery season because it is white on the inside. Instead of buying scent wafers and other masking scents, I gather apples, ferns, acorns and other aromatic plants. I'll place them in with my hunting clothes. Keep em coming folks, I wanna learn a few more tricks.......


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

Posting to read later when I have time. Great thread!!


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

Grow a sage plant and pick the leaves off and put them in a Ziploc bag before you go out. When you get into the stand rub them all over your clothes and hands. It releases the oils and covers up scent. Put the crushed leaves in the bag and then put them in with your clothes in an unscented garbage bag


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

i have a sister with horses, hang the clothes in the stables before going out. 

The horse smell is usually pretty strong and sticks to the clothes well and masks my farts.


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

bump for later


----------



## HOLDFASTHANK (Jan 27, 2013)

SARASR said:


> As I enter the woods I dig my boots into the dirt getting them all covered with dirt and mud. I have had many deer walk on the same trail i used and be non the wiser, a muddy pool of water after a rain is even better.
> t.


I do the same everytime i enter the woods. be it for hunting, scouting, or recovering an animal, as soon as i get in i start trashing my boots in the leaves and dirt, after spraying a little cover scent for moisture. I do the same on my hands, rub it in the dirt and leaves. i try not to touch any twigs or trees, keep my scent down to a minimal. Night i shot my buck past year i trimmed a branch up in the tree that was blocking my shooting lane, about 25 ft. up, i tried getting it stuck just below me in the other branches but it fell all the way down. Half hour later a doe came right under my tree foraging and didnt smell a thing. had her nose right next to the branch that had my hands all over it. She stuck around and brought the buck right to me. He wouldnt have come anywhere close.


----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

really like the ideas so far


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

25ft-up said:


> Milk weed to check the wind, and a piece of fluffed cotton thread(or unwaxed floss) hanging from bottom riser to do the same.


X2 on the milkweed. Can't beat it for checking wind currents.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

take me to your hunting camp and i'll tell you 50yrs worth of tricks!

like setting alarm clocks to go off on the other side of the woods. or how to use your grunt tube and talk to those bucks.
how about what those bluejays and squirrels are really talking about?

i could talk about the real art of camoflage or????????
trick -r-treat


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Cmon WEEGEE,spill some....


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's an easy one. While walking to your stand, if there are any cedar or pine trees, strip some of the twigs off and wad them up in your hand. The scent will be strong, rub these on your clothes, for free cover scent. You can also put them in your coat pocket or any pocket.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

a jersey cow that comes in heat ....get a quart jar and get all that drippings that hang out.
mix in a bottle of fresh doe pee. that is as hot as you'll ever use,unless you have a real deer farm.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

if someone wants to look for it ,there was a thread on here a couple of yrs ago that was just like this one ,with hundreds of posts just on this topic.


----------



## jackshot (Sep 30, 2010)

DeanH said:


> i have a sister with horses, hang the clothes in the stables before going out.
> 
> The horse smell is usually pretty strong and sticks to the clothes well and masks my farts.


Thats funny! But true,


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

For you turkey hunters out there:

Take a 1 gallon ziploc bag along on your next hunt. A gobbler bleeds a lot after you shoot him in the head. Stick your gobbler's head inside the gallon ziploc and it'll keep blood out of the pouch in your turkey vest, off of the back of your pants and in turn, the seats of your vehicle.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.


Mock scrapes work well and have pulled bucks and does in for me. I bought the Magnum Scrape Dripper and expensive pee. 



Later found out just peeing in the mock scrape worked just as well. Now I don't use the magnum scrape dripper or expensive urines. I just make the mock scrape and pee in it. Saves a lot of money. 
.


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

I've always wondered if that would work!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Marked for later.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

On my way to stands, I always step in the biggest, freshest cow patty I can find, just to make sure I don't track any human scent in there. Cows are all over the area I hunt.


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

Bowhuntr64 said:


> On my way to stands, I always step in the biggest, freshest cow patty I can find, just to make sure I don't track any human scent in there. Cows are all over the area I hunt.


I don't think I'll go that far lol


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

When hunting in cold weather for multiple days on end, I carry a large trash bag to my stand and leave my heavy warm clothes in it over night, tucked under some brush. Then I just walk in the next morning with very little clothes on, to keep from sweating. When I get to my stand, I put on the warm clothes and am ready to rock n roll.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Bowhuntr64 said:


> When hunting in cold weather for multiple days on end, I carry a large trash bag to my stand and leave my heavy warm clothes in it over night, tucked under some brush. Then I just walk in the next morning with very little clothes on, to keep from sweating. When I get to my stand, I put on the warm clothes and am ready to rock n roll.


I keep mine in my tote outside. Just before I leave I toss the tote in my vehicle and get dressed in the field. Yep.... I am that crazy girl standing outside in freezing cold with nothing but my long johns getting dressed


----------



## Infamousfrog (Sep 24, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

Baking soda or Baby powder in a Contact Solution bottle. Cheap wind checker!!!


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

I hunt from my climber often, and got tired of my pull rope being all over the place and getting knotted up - so I bought a 30' retractable dog leash from amazon and zip tied it to my pack. Works freaking great!!!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

Deer are very curious - A white bucket placed in the woods or even in an open field will attract passing deer - it will get their attention off of you and maybe even guide them in your direction as they check it out.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Dv8tion said:


> I carry a whistle, because shooting signal shots just seems to be a waste of arrows IMHO!



Never leave the house with out your rape whistle. :thumbup:
sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

For a wind checker I have a lot of puffball mushrooms on my property. As long as they stay dry they last quite a while.


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

Bowhuntr64 said:


> When hunting in cold weather for multiple days on end, I carry a large trash bag to my stand and leave my heavy warm clothes in it over night, tucked under some brush. Then I just walk in the next morning with very little clothes on, to keep from sweating. When I get to my stand, I put on the warm clothes and am ready to rock n roll.


I do the same thing. I hunt hill country in big woods and will walk up to my stand in shorts and a t- shirt. Even in single digit weather I still tend to sweat a little bit , so I strip down to my skivvies and lightly spray myself down with scent killer when I get to where I stashed my clothes (usually 500-600 yds from my stand)and let myself air dry before putting my warm clothes on. While waiting for myself to dry on a nice frosty single digit morning last year I got caught standing there in the dark by a buck making a scrape about 5 yards away. It was so dark I couldn't even see him. It seemed like he as there forever and there I am pretty much naked. I was so cold my marbles crawled all the way into my stomach.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Heavy braid fishing line with a big heavy treble hook. Folds up into a altoids can and can lift a bow or heavy pack up no problem. The really heavy braid doesn't hurt your hands either.

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

2 dollar pack on unscented baby wipes. Let them dry out and re-saturate them with scent killer. Cheap field wipes. Store its about 5 bucks for 20. This costs less than 5 bucks for 100. Put in ziplocks.

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

I haven't done this yet, but the next time I shoot a dow during the rut, I'm gonna puncture her bladder with a knife when field dressing her and just dump the urine all over around my stand.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

haldermand said:


> I haven't done this yet, but the next time I shoot a dow during the rut, I'm gonna puncture her bladder with a knife when field dressing her and just dump the urine all over around my stand.


there is a better way to do this. Just cut the pee hose and squeeze it out into a bottle. Don't puncture the bladder unless you like being covered in pee. Or are recording it. You know what just forget I said anything and record it.  

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

MN Huntress said:


> I keep mine in my tote outside. Just before I leave I toss the tote in my vehicle and get dressed in the field. Yep.... I am that crazy girl standing outside in freezing cold with nothing but my long johns getting dressed


I do this also. I am the crazy fat dude in his underwear hopping on one leg trying to get his pants on with out getting his socks wet. Lol

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Medic <} ----> (Nov 6, 2012)

One cool thing I like to do is take things that's natural to your hunting area like pine needles, acorns, etc. then bring a big pot of water to a boil. Put all that gathered stuff in a big strainer, pour the boiling hot water over it in the strainer, catch it in a container and there ya have it. Great free scent cover!!

Also another trick about "feminine" products (I read the earlier one about the tampons). A really good idea is to take a maxi pad, peel the paper off and stick it to the bottom of your boots, then pour/spray on your cover scent or attractant right on them. They'll absorb it good, just walk on in after that.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

I posted a video about how to walk like a deer but it's been removed. I watched it once, it was really good.
.


----------



## Srongchoo (Jan 11, 2012)

planting perennials like clover for the wildlife. lasts a few years, dont have to fool with feeders, and is more beneficial


----------



## wy_will (Mar 14, 2013)

Kb83 said:


> Heavy braid fishing line with a big heavy treble hook. Folds up into a altoids can and can lift a bow or heavy pack up no problem. The really heavy braid doesn't hurt your hands either.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


Instead of using large treble hooks, Just use a large swivel and you can loop the line around your stuff and hook the swivel back to the line. Keeps you from poking holes in stuff and prevents you from poking yourself and getting it snagged on anything.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

wy_will said:


> Instead of using large treble hooks, Just use a large swivel and you can loop the line around your stuff and hook the swivel back to the line. Keeps you from poking holes in stuff and prevents you from poking yourself and getting it snagged on anything.


Yes , but with the treble hook you can also pick up stuff that you drop from your stand .


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

My first advice to save money is to forget about cover scents and scent blocks. 
The only place this is really useful is on your boots for walking in and out to avoid leaving scent on the ground where you walk.
Don't touch any vegetation walking in and out.
You need to hunt the wind/thermals, no matter what.

A wind/thermals checker is very important. Refill the bottle with unscented baby powder. 
Learn how the thermals work during the day and with different wind directions in your hunting area.
When many believe their expensive cover scent or scent block gear worked because they had a deer downwind of them without spooking it, they don't understand that most likely have the thermals brought the hunter's smell a different direction.

If hunting from stands, it is a good idea to hang something permanently behind you to break up your silhouette if the canopy is not very dense behind you. This is specially helpful later in the season when the trees drop their leaves. It needs to be there as soon as you hang the stand to make the deer used to it.
Some camo netting, burlap or mesh is great for this. I know it costs you a bit of money, but it is totally worth it.
You can always use some worn out/destroyed hunting cloths for this and then it doesn't cost you a dime


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

emerson said:


> Yes , but with the treble hook you can also pick up stuff that you drop from your stand .


I thought that is why you carry that, even though it wasn't clear in your first post. I've had to tie a rattling antler to my pull up rope to snatch my hat, and had to go back down once to get my gloves. Good idea.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

emerson said:


> Yes , but with the treble hook you can also pick up stuff that you drop from your stand .


exactly. I have a pull up rope attached to the stand. The treble hook is for stuff you drop once your up there. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Jokingly I told the hubby we should find an old washer and dryer at a garage sale and use it for hunting the rut. Drop a bote of doe pee in during the wash cycle. BAM! We'd attract every bachelor in the county! Lol..... Well I was half way kidding anyway


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Kb83 said:


> Never leave the house with out your rape whistle. :thumbup:
> sent from my LG Escape.


Lol. I needed that. Thanks.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

The one area I hunt has a couple walnut trees right where I park and they always drop the nuts in the early fall. I will smash the green hull with my boots and use the strong odor to cover any scent on my boots. Dont know if it really works or not but I can smell it pretty strong on me after I do it and its free!


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

flinginairos said:


> The one area I hunt has a couple walnut trees right where I park and they always drop the nuts in the early fall. I will smash the green hull with my boots and use the strong odor to cover any scent on my boots. Dont know if it really works or not but I can smell it pretty strong on me after I do it and its free!


If the trees are only by where you park and not in the area you hunt , this could have a negative affect.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

25ft-up said:


> Milk weed to check the wind, and a piece of fluffed cotton thread(or unwaxed floss) hanging from bottom riser to do the same.


I use cattails fluff instead of milk weed. My grand father was a farmer and cussed milk weed all the time so I'm reluctant to spread the seeds. Cattails only grow in water (or really damp soil) do I don't worry as much about them taking root.

I also use chalk line chalk in a small glue bottle to check wind. It also works great as a biodegrable trail marker when following a faint blood trail. The purple shows up like crazy on green or brown foliage


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Another....I smoke my clothes by standing next to a campfire on which I've thrown some green leaves or grass. Deer where I hunt are used to smoke from brush burning, fireplaces etc.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Its not free but you can make your own tick repellant by purchasing permethrin in the garden section. Mix it 20-1 (I think) in a cheap pump sray bottle and spray on clothes (not on your skin). Same as Sawyers, Repel at a fraction of the cost. A 12 oz bottle of premethrin will make like 5 gallons of solution.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

scottiwad4 said:


> If the trees are only by where you park and not in the area you hunt , this could have a negative affect.


They are common in the area so it should'nt alarm them at all. I can see what you are saying though!


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Putt4Doe said:


> I hunt from my climber often, and got tired of my pull rope being all over the place and getting knotted up - so I bought a 30' retractable dog leash from amazon and zip tied it to my pack. Works freaking great!!!


I also do this but I got mine at a garage sale for half a buck. It works real well.

CG


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I bought a bottle of Tinks 69 once and hated to pour it out on the ground so when I got to my stand I just took the top off and sat it on the ground next to the tree, when I was ready to head out I put the cap back on, stuck it in my pocket and away I went. Hows that for a tight wad?


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

Green River said:


> I bought a bottle of Tinks 69 once and hated to pour it out on the ground so when I got to my stand I just took the top off and sat it on the ground next to the tree, when I was ready to head out I put the cap back on, stuck it in my pocket and away I went. Hows that for a tight wad?


Depends how long you had that bottle. Have a friend that at one point had the same bottle of pee until it evaporated. Then he filled the bottle with water and used that.


----------



## Putt4Doe (Sep 2, 2009)

goathollow said:


> Its not free but you can make your own tick repellant by purchasing permethrin in the garden section. Mix it 20-1 (I think) in a cheap pump sray bottle and spray on clothes (not on your skin). Same as Sawyers, Repel at a fraction of the cost. A 12 oz bottle of premethrin will make like 5 gallons of solution.


Even better is to pour the solution in a bucket and soak your clothes in it - then hang out on a line to dry.... It's how spec ops do it - and works like a charm.


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 (May 28, 2008)

My dad was tellin me that he use to use feeding turkey decoys around his stand to put the deer at ease. the logic was that deer will use turkeys as "danger monitors" and if the turkeys are calm, the deer feel safer. may give it a try this year. its a shame that after 27years of life, he is JUST NOW sharing these tips with me...but ahh well hahaha


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

Kb83 said:


> I do this also. I am the crazy fat dude in his underwear hopping on one leg trying to get his pants on with out getting his socks wet. Lol
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.




ok thanks for the coffee all over my screen!!!! LOL



you just described me to a T LMAO


in fact i think my dad even took a picture one time but he was laughing so hard i dont think it turned out


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

1. Always have a spare release in your fanny or day pack that you always take to tree.

2. Always have a favorite bow hanger in your pack for trees that you show up to that don't have one.

3. A thin pair of under armor gloves with some hand warmers in your pocket beat bulky gloves down to zero.


----------



## BearNDown (Apr 11, 2011)

I wash all my clothes in scent killer but I still do like my dad did when I was a kid and I cut fresh cedar boughs and put them in a tote with my clothes. Makes a great natural cover scent.


----------



## foyt20 (Sep 26, 2007)

prairieboy said:


> I hunt farm country.Often when I approach an area the deer are already in the fields eating.So I get my Step dad to take me out on a tractor.Drops me off on the field edge,keeps driving.Deer either don't leave,don't go far,or come right back out when he's gone.Deer are use to the farm equipment.


Need to buy tractor. Check.


Wait thats not saving any money


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

One area I hunt gets a lot of human traffic. Kind of where rural and suburbia meet. I have learned that if I walk to my stand like I'm out just taking a stroll I can walk right by standing or bedded deer without spooking them if I act like I don't see them. If I draw while I am walking and turn toward them while a tree is between us I can sometimes get enough time for a shot.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

flinginairos said:


> The one area I hunt has a couple walnut trees right where I park and they always drop the nuts in the early fall. I will smash the green hull with my boots and use the strong odor to cover any scent on my boots. Dont know if it really works or not but I can smell it pretty strong on me after I do it and its free!


I do the same exact thing on my dads farm. I think it works great!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

My buddy had hunted a thousand acres for over 15 years in tarkio mo and started taking me a few years ago, one day we had lunch with the farmer "Bear" and were talking about farming stuff because he had new tractors. We got done and for some reason I asked him where he saw the big bucks on the property and he said " Well I have been seeing them for 40 years over there by the pond with a ditch, I have always wondered why you guys have never hunted there before."

Twenty minutes later we rode the 4-wheelers over to the ditch and jumped a 190+ buck laying with a doe out of the ditch, and ever since we do stalk hunts to this 100 yd long ditch with a pond in the center of a 500 acre corn field with no trees. It is the most worthless looking spot I have ever seen and would have never hunted it but now every day of gun and muzzeloader season we use this spot as our after lunch stalk hunt and it is so fun.

LESSON LEARNED HERE Ask the Bear where the hell the big bucks are.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm real particular about my bowhunting gloves. I only wear one on my bowhand and none on my draw hand. They are usually thin UA or camo skins even in the cold (Hand warmer in the pocket). When I go out West I take all my gloves and other stuff I want to be scent free and put them in frood saver sealed bags. The food saver sucks out all the air and each pair of gloves are ready to be used when another pair gets smelly or dirty.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

Scotty C said:


> I'm real particular about my bowhunting gloves. *I only wear one on my bowhand and none on my draw hand. They are usually thin UA or camo skins even in the cold* (Hand warmer in the pocket). When I go out West I take all my gloves and other stuff I want to be scent free and put them in frood saver sealed bags. The food saver sucks out all the air and each pair of gloves are ready to be used when another pair gets smelly or dirty.


Me too. One tip that I have done for years is that when I'm not using hunting clothes they are stored in a tightly sealed garbage bag with the 'Fridge pack' box of baking soda in there. I use a lot of baking soda during the season but this lets me store clothes without the baking soda getting all over them.


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

Forty six year's of hunting let me think now . Don't walk like a human in the wood's . Best scent during the rut , women's used tampon's . Go red wing's . You can get as many if not more deer to come to you by banging two rock's together and gringing them than rattling . Cow patty's for cover scent in a farm area . Deer will never scent you . Wood smoke can't be under estimated !!! White camo's work in tree's all year long . When deer scent you and start blowing toward's sundown ,blow back . They'll think your another critter blowing at human's . You won't see them that night , but they won't avoid the area the next . There's more but later . Good luck this coming season .


----------



## jpmcd (Jun 28, 2004)

stuff cottonballs into a small pill bottle or any small container, cut an x slit in lid and pull any amount of cotton out of it for wind detection (lesser amt. better). i think this works better than any powder because you can watch the cotton floating because the wind could be changing direction the closer it gets to the ground. for use in elevated stands.


----------



## CNY guy (Mar 2, 2012)

Great topic! This trick I have used many times in Fifty years of bow hunting. "After you have sent that arrow through that buck or doe, Grunt loud as they are running away. If they haven't gotten a whiff of human sent they will act like the have been slammed by another deer and in most cases die within sight.


----------



## thrifty (Aug 24, 2008)

if you get a deer early in the morning...camp out near the gut pile for coyotes.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

CNY guy said:


> Great topic! This trick I have used many times in Fifty years of bow hunting. "After you have sent that arrow through that buck or doe, Grunt loud as they are running away. If they haven't gotten a whiff of human sent they will act like the have been slammed by another deer and in most cases die within sight.


good stuff, this one has worked for me everytime!

Still cant bring myself to using a USED tampon though......that's just nasty!!!!!


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

25ft-up said:


> Milk weed to check the wind, and a piece of fluffed cotton thread(or unwaxed floss) hanging from bottom riser to do the same.


great idea attaching that to the riser, I am gona do that.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Play the wind. You can't fool a whitetail's nose. Best free tip I've got.


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

hunter97 said:


> Baking soda or Baby powder in a Contact Solution bottle. Cheap wind checker!!!


I do this, works well.


----------



## hunter1969 (Nov 10, 2012)

bump for later 2


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Not bowhunting but the best place to keep your 209 primers for your muzzleloader are in the recoil pad of your muzzleloader. The two holes where the screw goes into the stock are the perfect place to keep a couple primers.


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

When I put this thread up I really wasn't expecting this many replies. It fortifies my belief that most sportsmen are some of the most helpful people you will meet in the field or anywhere else!


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

I suppose it's my turn again, being as I started this thread it's only fair!

When choosing food do a new plot concider pumpkins,gourds or cucumbers. They thend to grow back every year because the seeds get all over the place from the deer. Also when the deer eat the gourds or pumpkins they have to work harder distracting them. As a bonus it's fun to watch them kick the gourds and pumpkins. This also increases the frequency of their visits to mineral blocks you may have. The minerals help the deer digest the seedy gourds, pumpkins and cucumbers. The deer's body tells them this almost like you know when your thirsty.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Don't fry bacon naked.

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## peter herzog (Feb 19, 2013)

After you spook that buck by using a decoy place decoy on other side of field works great.


----------



## elkman406 (Feb 22, 2008)

Great thread.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

If Hunting in an oak tree. In the last 15 minutes so shooting light. Tie a small stick to a bow pull up rope. Lower it to the ground and bounce it a couple times. Better than letting the bow down and having the deer come in to the noise of the bow.


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

Kb83 said:


> Don't fry bacon naked.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


Learned that lesson myself lol


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

Bump to the top keep em coming guys.


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

Kb83 said:


> I do this also. I am the crazy fat dude in his underwear hopping on one leg trying to get his pants on with out getting his socks wet. Lol
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


A floor mat from the vehicle you drove will solve that problem, on the other it has to be funny to watch.


----------



## hoyt561 (Feb 11, 2012)

I also always fill a gallon of water and poor it on the ground where I get dressed, I then slip on my boots and play in the puddle for a bit to get all the scent off my boots, I don't believe in the scentkiller stuff unless I'm washing my cloths in it or showering it.


----------



## ilovevenison (Aug 25, 2012)

this only works if you have the right tree. I found a big oak tree while scouting a while back and it had a huge branch about 18 foot up that went straight out horizontally. i decided i would get one of those tree seats that you just strap to the trunk of the tree and sit down and build a wood platform on the branch and save money on a hang on stand.


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

youngnick said:


> I steal my wife's hair tie things to wrap around my truck keys so they don't make any noise. Rubberbands will work but it seems they don't last as long as hair ties.
> 
> sent from my mind


I do the same thing. I bet she has about 20 of them in my truck as we speak.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

prairieboy said:


> I hunt farm country.Often when I approach an area the deer are already in the fields eating.So I get my Step dad to take me out on a tractor.Drops me off on the field edge,keeps driving.Deer either don't leave,don't go far,or come right back out when he's gone.Deer are use to the farm equipment.


I do this all the time except I use my truck. There is one place Every time I go there I just drive my truck right to the stand and run out 3 or 4 deer, they are there at 2 pm a lot of times. I will get all my gear out, drive out, and walk as fast as I can back to the stand. Sometimes they will be back in The field before I have my face mask on. Lol. It gives me a good 15 to 20 minute window most of the time.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Kb83 said:


> Don't fry bacon naked.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


Lol


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> good stuff, this one has worked for me everytime!
> 
> Still cant bring myself to using a USED tampon though......that's just nasty!!!!!


I don't use USED tampons, unless you count being used as dipped in doe pee.... 
If its the "tampon" part that gives you the ebee Jennie's well just pull up your skirt, set your purse down and get over it.....


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

MN Huntress said:


> I don't use USED tampons, unless you count being used as dipped in doe pee....
> If its the "tampon" part that gives you the ebee Jennie's well just pull up your skirt, set your purse down and get over it.....


Dang. Yes you were just told to quit being a girl. By a girl. Ouch.

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## ChrisDXT (Mar 25, 2013)

Kb83 said:


> Don't fry bacon naked.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


Lol


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

I ment it in the nicest way possible


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

cypert2 said:


> X2 on the milkweed. Can't beat it for checking wind currents.


Dried cattail heads work well for this too.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

hunter97 said:


> Baking soda or Baby powder in a Contact Solution bottle. Cheap wind checker!!!


I have heard talcum powder or corn starch work well too.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> My dad was tellin me that he use to use feeding turkey decoys around his stand to put the deer at ease. the logic was that deer will use turkeys as "danger monitors" and if the turkeys are calm, the deer feel safer. may give it a try this year. its a shame that after 27years of life, he is JUST NOW sharing these tips with me...but ahh well hahaha


Yep, the old confidence decoy trick. Works on ducks too.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

I place a rabbit fur over my FoxPro w/ a little scent on it. I have a little frayed yarn hanging from my stab so i can watch the wind. If I see swirling wind I carry a small spray bottle of **** to spray as the wind shifts to better mask my scent (doesn't always work).


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

I sometimes make a makeshift ground blind with camo fabric and several clothespins, to attach it to some saplings around me.


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

Of all the unique tips I've heard I've never heard of this!



GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> My dad was tellin me that he use to use feeding turkey decoys around his stand to put the deer at ease. the logic was that deer will use turkeys as "danger monitors" and if the turkeys are calm, the deer feel safer. may give it a try this year. its a shame that after 27years of life, he is JUST NOW sharing these tips with me...but ahh well hahaha


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 said:


> My dad was tellin me that he use to use feeding turkey decoys around his stand to put the deer at ease. the logic was that deer will use turkeys as "danger monitors" and if the turkeys are calm, the deer feel safer. may give it a try this year. its a shame that after 27years of life, he is JUST NOW sharing these tips with me...but ahh well hahaha


We don't have wild Turkeys, but I have sometimes used 2-3 crow/raven decoys on harvested fields to make the deer think it is safe, and it seems to work well.


----------



## snopro168 (Jul 3, 2010)

You guys have probably heard this one but you can make an arm gaurd to put over bulky clothes by cutting the upper part off an old wool sock


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

I can't believe I'm gonna reveal this on AT.
Camo Crocs are great to wear to your hunting destination. Make it very easy to get dressed. Slip em on and off and makes it easy to put your pants and boots on when you are at the tailgate of your truck. There has to be someone else out there that uses Crocs? LOL!! At least they are camo!


----------



## Beed321 (Aug 22, 2012)

I make my own mineral mix. buy it all in bulk from the feed mill. ive tried many different combinations of things (use your imagination). i dig myself a hole, mix in my mineral and put the dirt back in. then pour water over the top so it soaks into the dirt. then every time i visit that spot i bring a small ziplock bag of mineral out to the site to spice it up. I have a 50 gal. drum full of the stuff ready to rock at all times.

another small thing i do is soak a rag in rotten apples. then tie a string about 6 ft long to my back belt loop. then drag it out. the 6 ft string makes it to that the scent doesnt bounce but instead be a constant line of scent. ive had so many deer follow up an apple drag.


----------



## illinideer (Sep 16, 2012)

I got a squirrel tail tied right below my bow grip. When i get busted trying to get a shot on a deer I'll wiggle the tail and do a poor imitatatino on an alarm bark. Most of the time they'll just go back to browsing. My wife uncle showed me this trick years ago


----------



## Gwhiz (Apr 2, 2013)

get a little doe pee put it on your boots. i read earlier that someone said use maxi pads, great idea. most times in the rut horny buck walk right to your stand on a string


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Scotty C said:


> I can't believe I'm gonna reveal this on AT.
> Camo Crocs are great to wear to your hunting destination. Make it very easy to get dressed. Slip em on and off and makes it easy to put your pants and boots on when you are at the tailgate of your truck. There has to be someone else out there that uses Crocs? LOL!! At least they are camo!


i wear them alot, mine aren't camo though. lol
i always have some in the truck to slip on after hunting.


----------



## j-tweezy (Jul 20, 2012)

For those of you roadside strippers, I know your pain. I just stand on top of my slipper or whatever shoes I wore to my hunt location. I can keep my socks dry most of the time unless im a little wobbly due to lack of coffee. Lol

Also keep all my gear outside hanging under an awning all season long. Pack it up in my rubbermaid tote to transport for hunting. I might start doing the smoke thing under the awning this season.

All season attractant, apple cider and vanilla extract. Makes about a gallon per 4$.


----------



## Beed321 (Aug 22, 2012)

illinideer said:


> I got a squirrel tail tied right below my bow grip. When i get busted trying to get a shot on a deer I'll wiggle the tail and do a poor imitatatino on an alarm bark. Most of the time they'll just go back to browsing. My wife uncle showed me this trick years ago


Wow I never thought of that. Great idea


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

MN Huntress said:


> I don't use USED tampons, unless you count being used as dipped in doe pee....
> If its the "tampon" part that gives you the ebee Jennie's well just pull up your skirt, set your purse down and get over it.....





Kb83 said:


> Dang. Yes you were just told to quit being a girl. By a girl. Ouch.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


That's gotta sting, just a little!!

SCFox


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

Old salmon snagging hooks with the points slightly ground off. I keep one in my pack, and if I am in my stand and drop someting, i just tie the hook to my bowstring and lower it down to pick up whatever it is that I dropped.

Basically, a snagging hook was a very large treble, maybe like 4/0 or so, with about 1 ounce of lead molded onto. I have given to alot of my friends and they love them.


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

psubowhunter said:


> old salmon snagging hooks with the points slightly ground off. I keep one in my pack, and if i am in my stand and drop someting, i just tie the hook to my bowstring and lower it down to pick up whatever it is that i dropped.
> 
> Basically, a snagging hook was a very large treble, maybe like 4/0 or so, with about 1 ounce of lead molded onto. I have given to alot of my friends and they love them.


genius!!!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

1)Tampons soaked w vanilla extract or apple cider kept in film canisters or empty pill bottles. 
2)Take apples for a snack and pack extras. I stomp on them while walking to my stand. Then rub one or two on the trunks of trees nearby
3) suet cakes hung in the area
4) peanut butter smeared on branches
5) pick up handfuls of dirt and leaves in your hunting area and rub on your hands and clothes
6)mock scrapes w my own pee
7) use extra paracord to tie branches back or secure them around your stand as to break up your outline instead of cutting them
8) dig a hole,fill w water softner salt then pour apple cider over the top and lightly cover w dirt/leaves so other hunters dont see the sight while passing through

The deer on state land here are conditioned to the presence of humans,horses,and dogs. Its a field dog trial training grounds. It really works to my benefit. I hug up to my dogs before I head out and walk through horse poop along the way(usually after walking through the creek), then follow up w #5 above.

Go in at "grey" light to help avoid stumbling around and making excessive noise. Keep your eyes peeled! I've walked up on feeding deer several times and made a kill shot before getting to my stand. 

Wear soft,neutral,solid colors


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

A crow decoy on a branch that you can reach from your stand makes a great confidence booster for edgy deer. That black bird is easy for them to pick out and if its just sittin there not moving they know its safe. I learned that from a big buck killer YEARS ago and it works!!!

Rake an area in front of your stand before you climb up and watch how fast deer go right to that exposed ground. 

Early season cut maple branches and lay in a trail, most deer will stop and eat the leaves that have freshly fallen giving you plenty of time to deliver an arrow!


----------



## UncleBoo (Oct 2, 2008)

If you have 2 different areas that you hunt that are several miles from each other, when the bucks start scraping, get your garden trowel, ziploc bags, and some rubber gloves. Take a good scoop of dirt from a freshly worked scrape from each place, place them in the bags, and transport it to the opposite location scrape. It will send the bucks into a frenzy from the preceived presence of an intruder, and they will visit those scrapes pretty regularly.


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

emerson said:


> Yes , but with the treble hook you can also pick up stuff that you drop from your stand .


I have a lead weighted snatch treble hook with a large eyelet on it. I used a die grinder and ground the barbs and points off to make the end flat. It now looks like a grapple hook. I am clumsy first thing in the morning and about every other hunt will drop hats, gloves, rangefinders, whole backpacks, well you get the idea out of the stand. I attach the small quieted carbineer on my pull up rope to the minigrapple and fish my dropped items from the ground. Hunting and fishing all at the same time.


----------



## Henrycountykid (Jul 26, 2012)

Yohon said:


> A crow decoy on a branch that you can reach from your stand makes a great confidence booster for edgy deer. That black bird is easy for them to pick out and if its just sittin there not moving they know its safe. I learned that from a big buck killer YEARS ago and it works!!!


 Why didnt I think of that!


----------



## Trebono (Apr 17, 2008)

For all you guys you keep your gear in the plastic bins and get dressed on the way in, take that lid on the tote and throw it on the ground. Gives you a dry place to stand while you're hopping around in your socks trying to put your clothes on!


----------



## mainjet (Nov 2, 2012)

kdog23 said:


> I do this, works well.


A contact solution bottle. Now that is a good idea. I also heard corn starch works well for this.


----------



## Dv8tion (Jan 24, 2012)

I fill the cab of my truck with pine branches, to help eliminate human odors, almost to the point it looks like a Christmas tree exploded! I also use an empty snuff can to carry a fire starter kit, char cloth, muzzle loader pellets, and matches (or small bic lighter), then I run electrical tape around it to secure the top and water proof it. If you put an old gt series 22 into an X-cutter and a regular shaft inside of the series 22 it will make one hell of a ram rod for your muzzle loader (I use inserts on the ends of the X-cutter) in a pinch! I have used the top half of a fishing rod that had broke as coyote bait by, jamming the rod into the ground,tying a squirrel tail to fishing line and running the line through the rod eyes and back to me (I use a reel to make retreaval quicker) and just bounce it ever once in a while by pulling the string, it has worked quite a few times.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

MN Huntress said:


> I don't use USED tampons, unless you count being used as dipped in doe pee....
> If its the "tampon" part that gives you the ebee Jennie's well just pull up your skirt, set your purse down and get over it.....


There was a epic thread about doing just that. I'm guessing that's what he meant.


----------



## Grifter (Jan 7, 2009)

As you walk away from your deer stand after a morning hunt, take your time and with your boots push the leaves to the side and create a dirt trail that will allow you to sneak in quietly the next time you hunt that stand.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I use the 7 strands inside some paracord as a wind checker. I tied it around my top limb bolt so i can see it at full draw...


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

aljburk said:


> I use the 7 strands inside some paracord as a wind checker. I tied it around my top limb bolt so i can see it at full draw...


Good idea, that will tell you what the wind is doing right at your stand. Powder or milkweed down will show the path the wind is taking your scent.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

MN Huntress said:


> I don't use USED tampons, unless you count being used as dipped in doe pee....
> If its the "tampon" part that gives you the ebee Jennie's well just pull up your skirt, set your purse down and get over it.....


LOL!!!!! nice try....what I mean by "used" is if it has female MENSTRAL JUICE all over it....then ya that's friggen nasty!!!!! I'm not intimidated by a dam tampon.....:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

Scotty C said:


> I can't believe I'm gonna reveal this on AT.
> Camo Crocs are great to wear to your hunting destination. Make it very easy to get dressed. Slip em on and off and makes it easy to put your pants and boots on when you are at the tailgate of your truck. There has to be someone else out there that uses Crocs? LOL!! At least they are camo!


I use crocs. Quick on and off when changing pants or boots.

Also for waders when I'm on the beach. Great camp shoes, great boat shoes, and awesome for wet wadding. Depending on the season there are close out sales at their outlets and you can usually score a pair for $10 and they last a few years of hard abuse. 

I don't care if people think they are goofy, or gay, our anything else you want to call them. I call then practical. More rugged and comfortable than Tevas, toe wedges, or water shoes.
Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Padgett said:


> 1. Always have a spare release in your fanny or day pack that you always take to tree.
> 
> 2. Always have a favorite bow hanger in your pack for trees that you show up to that don't have one.
> 
> *3. A thin pair of under armor gloves with some hand warmers in your pocket beat bulky gloves down to zero.*



I wear the thin Camoskinz gloves pretty much all season and use disposable hand warmers in a pocket. On those days when it gets warm enough after the sun comes up that I really don't need the hand warmers any longer I seal them in a zip lock bag to "deactivate" them. They will reactivate when you take them back out.


----------



## amcmullen (Oct 11, 2012)

Not free but still good advise. If you love and need your morning coffee but just thinking about it makes you have to pee, try 5 hour energy. It keeps me alert but not jittery and it doesn't make me have to pee 30 minutes after I get in the tree like coffee will. I love it, and it really helps if you didn't get enough sleep the night before.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Had a friend that was a dairy farmer, wore the same jumpsuit he used to milk in the woods, deer would sit on his lap


----------



## fisherhahn (Apr 19, 2010)

Great thread! My tips...if hunting a tree with sparse cover I have used some branches from an old fake christmas tree and stragically added them to bare branches, my stand, my boots, my stabilizer, etc. to break up my outline.
To collect urine from a fresh deer kill, keep a ziplock handy, using your knife sharpen a small stick and put it in the bag. Zip the bag shut with the bladder inside it and then use the stick inside to puncture the bladder, When empty, cut bladder off and remove the stick so you don't puncture the bag!(I never thought of this the first time, tore open in my pack)
If you are an extreme scent control freak and want to keep your scent to a bare minimum. Start 3 weeks or so before the season opens and take chlorophyll tablets 2x each day. They are sold in any vitimin shop I was amazed at how even I could tell how much less I smelled! I could tell in my breath, if I burped after eating anything. My wife really appreciated it when I had gas...I could even tell when I took my work boots off at the end of the day. If humans can tell the difference it has to help.


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

Alright well I had better throw another on on here!

Instead of buying a game cart that they charge a ridiculous price for because it's for hunting grab your regular old Dollie and some ratchet straps. Lay the Dollie on the ground setup the straps then throw that old swamp donkey on there, tighten the straps. Wheel that sucker out of there with money saving pride!!!


----------



## wojo14 (Apr 20, 2009)

Great posts guys/gals!


----------



## 1BUFFSHOULDER (Jan 26, 2013)

Steeped pine and ceder needles or apple juice put in a spray bottle all natural cover scent. Baking soda for washing clothes, and a lil mixed with rubbing alcohol for arm pits. Ivory Ultra Pure dish washing liquid with a shot of vanilla extract for hair and body wash. Never shower in the morning. Open pores cold sets in faster.


----------



## Grey Man (May 8, 2011)

I have several:

-hang your clothes outside to get scent out. 
-baking soda on clothes kills scent
-you can quiet your stand by using zip ties to wrap your stand with pipe insulation. 
-you can also quiet it by spraying foam inside it


----------



## Gwhiz (Apr 2, 2013)

one thing to think about when hunting is when the deer is upwind of you and you have the advantage over him he knows it and he will be much more investigative of any noise/disturbance in that direction. i prefer a cross wind instead of being directly down wind of the buck


----------



## Chuck N (Dec 24, 2009)

I use my kids left over glow paint. Put a dab on the end of my d loop and a dab on the tip of my release. Works great in dawn/dusk light.


----------



## Pennsyltuckymoo (May 19, 2008)

When I plan on hunting stand for long periods I pack some apples in a gallon ziplock bag.. munch on apples thru the day.. I use the empty ziplock bag as a urinal and after sealing it, I just secure it by a loop in my pullup rope until I leave at dark and pack it out with me...the loop in the rope keeps it from falling or leaking...


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> LOL!!!!! nice try....what I mean by "used" is if it has female MENSTRAL JUICE all over it....then ya that's friggen nasty!!!!! I'm not intimidated by a dam tampon.....:icon_1_lol:


Wow!!! Well I'm thinking only a cityiot would even consider using a tampon with"menstral juice" so to speak on it! So to even bring that into this conversation is ridiculous! But whatever I guess some "boys" will always be "boys" about that kind of thing. I live in a household of 6. 5 of the 6 are of the female persuasion and guaranteed even the youngest who is 5 would know better than that. So go back to your video game buck hunter and leave the real hunting to the big girls and boys


----------



## 74Superlead (Jan 19, 2009)

This one's kinda gross - maybe just more than kinda gross. If you're a bear hunter and you want to know - pm me. Don't want to get in trouble for posting.


----------



## ishootstuff (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't ever seem to find good masks. I cut the sleeves off my old came t shirts and use them. Had my wife cut eye holes in a black sleeve for me to wear in my blind this year. Works good for running a boat in the cold too.


----------



## deadeyemark (Mar 13, 2011)

I tie some yarn to the top sling swivel on all my rifles, leaving the tag ends long and frayed for wind direction indicators. On my bow I tied up a couple of those really wispy feathers you find below your bird houses. Works even better than the yarn. Just a glance to see what the wind is doing at any given time.

The other thing I've done for 25 - 30yrs is to take a nazal spray bottle and fill it with baby powder for a wind direction spray.


----------



## wvbowhunter. (Jan 20, 2013)

" I also use an empty snuff can to carry a fire starter kit, char cloth, muzzle loader pellets, and matches (or small bic lighter), then I run electrical tape around it to secure the top and water proof it. """


you can also put matches and/or black powder pellets in a empty 20g shell then slide that into an empty 12g shell makes for a perfect fit, ive been told waterproof but have never tested it


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

wvbowhunter. said:


> " I also use an empty snuff can to carry a fire starter kit, char cloth, muzzle loader pellets, and matches (or small bic lighter), then I run electrical tape around it to secure the top and water proof it. """
> 
> 
> you can also put matches and/or black powder pellets in a empty 20g shell then slide that into an empty 12g shell makes for a perfect fit, ive been told waterproof but have never tested it


Good idea!


----------



## j-tweezy (Jul 20, 2012)

Pennsyltuckymoo said:


> When I plan on hunting stand for long periods I pack some apples in a gallon ziplock bag.. munch on apples thru the day.. I use the empty ziplock bag as a urinal and after sealing it, I just secure it by a loop in my pullup rope until I leave at dark and pack it out with me...the loop in the rope keeps it from falling or leaking...


So what do you do when you gotta pee before the apples are gone? Lol.


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

Pennsyltuckymoo said:


> When I plan on hunting stand for long periods I pack some apples in a gallon ziplock bag.. munch on apples thru the day.. I use the empty ziplock bag as a urinal and after sealing it, I just secure it by a loop in my pullup rope until I leave at dark and pack it out with me...the loop in the rope keeps it from falling or leaking...




I'd bring a 20 oz pop bottle, pee in that, and then pour it into a mock scrape.
.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

j-tweezy said:


> So what do you do when you gotta pee before the apples are gone? Lol.


Pee on the ground around your stand. It makes no difference.


----------



## INSEASON (Feb 25, 2004)

I use arrow slick on broadhead blades an ferrule, keeps any moisture off them an there pre lubed for penatrating, just make sure it's oil base not water base, or it will rust stainless blades.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

wvbowhunter. said:


> " I also use an empty snuff can to carry a fire starter kit, char cloth, muzzle loader pellets, and matches (or small bic lighter), then I run electrical tape around it to secure the top and water proof it. """
> 
> 
> you can also put matches and/or black powder pellets in a empty 20g shell then slide that into an empty 12g shell makes for a perfect fit, ive been told waterproof but have never tested it


You can also cut a bicycle inner tube into small pieces to use as fire starters. One match will normally light a piece of inner tube and it will burn hot enough to start even slightly damp wood.


----------



## Quack attack (Mar 31, 2013)

Along the lines of stealing scrape dirt from one bucks line to another or your mock.......steal the licking branch too! Better yet steal his own licking branch and zip tie it into place in a spot that works better for you, he will move. Another scrape/licking branch tip, zip tie a fresh cut apple branch for your mocks, nick up the branch with your knife, deer love an apple tree licking branch. Rehydrate scrapes with surface water if you can, bottled water is fine though, deer love to scrape after a little rain, I think the fresh smell of earth is too much to resist.

Trail cameras are all about collecting info....put a wind indicator somewhere you can see in your picts, knowing the direction deer are moving with certain winds can't hurt. 

Wind indicators visible from your stand but surrounding your stand.

3/4 hex nut, tie 6 inches of boot lace to it, dip the lace in your doe pee or whatever, put it in a zip lock. If the deer movement needs adjusting "crap, I wish I had a wick over there, to draw them over here" now you just check to make sure the coast is clear and give the soaked string tied to a nut a chuck. 

Zip ties, zip locks, boot lace 

You know those old fences that aren't used or maintained anymore, most of the time they are missing wire or two, add to them with twine or yarn except for where you want them to cross. Do it in the summer so they are programmed.

I pay more attention to my breath than I do my clothing smells. If you are picky about scent, don't forget the one that says you are still there!

The cheapest and most effective tip.......practice every day or at least a couple times a week.......once your confident your equip is perfect and you are a bow drawing and releasing robot, shoot only 1 arrow a day. Your first arrow on your string is the one that needs to count. I've never had a deer give me a couple warm up practice shots.


----------



## southpaw_kc (Jul 31, 2011)

tag for later

cheers 
south


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

Always piss down wind.


----------



## deerhunter101 (Jun 22, 2007)

I like to use the arrow quiver that comes with my bow case but when its hunting season and I have broadheads they are too close to the string for comfort. So i cut a cardboard box and made a rectangle to cover all the arrows and taped it in there. Works like a charm. If broadheads ever come off they wont fall on the string. I will try to remember to post a pic tomorrow


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Quack attack said:


> Along the lines of stealing scrape dirt from one bucks line to another or your mock.......steal the licking branch too! Better yet steal his own licking branch and zip tie it into place in a spot that works better for you, he will move. Another scrape/licking branch tip, zip tie a fresh cut apple branch for your mocks, nick up the branch with your knife, deer love an apple tree licking branch. Rehydrate scrapes with surface water if you can, bottled water is fine though, deer love to scrape after a little rain, I think the fresh smell of earth is too much to resist.
> 
> Trail cameras are all about collecting info....put a wind indicator somewhere you can see in your picts, knowing the direction deer are moving with certain winds can't hurt.
> 
> ...


I know people who actually use chlorophyll tablets just before and during hunting season. I always eat an apple while driving to stand.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

j-tweezy said:


> For those of you roadside strippers, I know your pain. I just stand on top of my slipper or whatever shoes I wore to my hunt location. I can keep my socks dry most of the time unless im a little wobbly due to lack of coffee. Lol
> 
> Also keep all my gear outside hanging under an awning all season long. Pack it up in my rubbermaid tote to transport for hunting. I might start doing the smoke thing under the awning this season.
> 
> All season attractant, apple cider and vanilla extract. Makes about a gallon per 4$.


I just lay the lid of my tote down, with the inside up and stand on that when I'm putting my boots on.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

LiteSpeed1 said:


> You can also cut a bicycle inner tube into small pieces to use as fire starters. One match will normally light a piece of inner tube and it will burn hot enough to start even slightly damp wood.


I use to take paper egg cartons and cut the sections out of the bottom half. Put some dryer lint in each one and melt paraffin wax over it. Light er up and it will burn for like a half hour, even in the rain.


----------



## Scotty C (Dec 21, 2006)

Sukpad89 said:


> I use crocs. Quick on and off when changing pants or boots.
> 
> Also for waders when I'm on the beach. Great camp shoes, great boat shoes, and awesome for wet wadding. Depending on the season there are close out sales at their outlets and you can usually score a pair for $10 and they last a few years of hard abuse.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one. They really are a great practical shoe. Not the best looking thing in the world but practical as hell lol!!


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

INSEASON said:


> keeps any moisture off them an there pre lubed for penatrating,


Lmao. 



Anyways I have done this while shooting 3D. Helps with removal from foam targets. But I really do not see how lubing your broadhead does anything penetration wise on game animals. The blood already acts as a lubricant as the arrow passes through. Most BH's are SS or aluminum anyways. If your broadheads are rusting in your quiver I want nothing to do with your hunting conditions! 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

MN Huntress said:


> Wow!!! Well I'm thinking only a cityiot would even consider using a tampon with"menstral juice" so to speak on it! So to even bring that into this conversation is ridiculous! But whatever I guess some "boys" will always be "boys" about that kind of thing. I live in a household of 6. 5 of the 6 are of the female persuasion and guaranteed even the youngest who is 5 would know better than that. So go back to your video game buck hunter and leave the real hunting to the big girls and boys


 Dam girl calm down!!! LOL why are you all over me? Why all the digs? There is a 17 page thread on that SAME subject somewhere on here.....jeez!


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

MN Huntress said:


> Wow!!! Well I'm thinking only a cityiot would even consider using a tampon with"menstral juice" so to speak on it! So to even bring that into this conversation is ridiculous! But whatever I guess some "boys" will always be "boys" about that kind of thing. I live in a household of 6. 5 of the 6 are of the female persuasion and guaranteed even the youngest who is 5 would know better than that. So go back to your video game buck hunter and leave the real hunting to the big girls and boys


 here.....yell at these people.....lol
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1055938


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

STILLxSTALKINGx said:


> Dam girl calm down!!! LOL why are you all over me? Why all the digs? There is a 17 page thread on that SAME subject somewhere on here.....jeez!


I agree... since when did trying to be funny on AT become the crime of the century??? I have used "used" tampons before, I just made sure I wore latex gloves... eeeeeewwwww...


----------



## MN Huntress (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry my bad..... Just thought it was inappropriate and a little rude. I apologize


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> Lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually stainless steel does corrode (rust). The speed and degree depend upon the alloy. The more chromium the more corrosion protection and of course more expensive. Just a guess, but I would imagine most ss broad heads are made with a lower cost alloy and will show some rusting over time.


----------



## STILLxSTALKINGx (May 23, 2012)

MN Huntress said:


> Sorry my bad..... Just thought it was inappropriate and a little rude. I apologize


:shade: its all good! Sorry if I came across rude! I have a bad habit of doin that


----------



## vincent burrell (Dec 7, 2012)

BowTechForever said:


> Grow a sage plant and pick the leaves off and put them in a Ziploc bag before you go out. When you get into the stand rub them all over your clothes and hands. It releases the oils and covers up scent. Put the crushed leaves in the bag and then put them in with your clothes in an unscented garbage bag


I do similar but will rip a small branch from a cedar and stuff it in my pack, get to the stand, crush it a little and rub it all over! could never figure out why i would buy pine or cedar scented cover scent when i walk right by it on the way to the stand.


----------



## Ten_Ring (Mar 21, 2013)

-I like to try and "hide" my trail cameras. One way is to place them up high and angle them down. sometimes you can just attach them to a tree branch if it has the right angle. This will make it harder for deer to spot your cameras.
-For turkey hunting, I use a mouth call, and to prevent the reeds from being stuck together i cut wedges out of tooth picks and place them between the reeds.


----------



## bulldogbish (Sep 28, 2010)

Had an early season doe in sight and feeding away. Just for the heck of it, I did my best imitation of a fawn in distress balling. She quickly covered the 60 yards to my tree for a ten yard shot. I will def try this again if the situation presents itself.


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

bulldogbish said:


> Had an early season doe in sight and feeding away. Just for the heck of it, I did my best imitation of a fawn in distress balling. She quickly covered the 60 yards to my tree for a ten yard shot. I will def try this again if the situation presents itself.


I do it all the time. It works about 75% of the time. I use the sound to stop my deer too. I never buy the doe calls like "The Can" because I can make the noise myself. You can also Snort weeze pretty easily too just practice. I can't seem to grunt though, I may need beer to accomplish that one!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

j-tweezy said:


> So what do you do when you gotta pee before the apples are gone? Lol.


Pee right out f the tree. Trust me it wont ruin your hunt. heck I do it on purpose in scrapes and it works great!


----------



## bejayze (Nov 26, 2009)

tagged


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Viper69 said:


> Pee right out f the tree. Trust me it wont ruin your hunt. heck I do it on purpose in scrapes and it works great!


Yuuuup!


----------



## newohio (Oct 1, 2005)

for the price of a pen and a cheap notebook. Keep a journal of your outings. Over the years you might see over all patterns in your hunting areas and use them as a reference for your upcoming season.


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone else have any tips? It's been a really good read!


----------



## Ten_Ring (Mar 21, 2013)

-not much of a trick but comes in handy...keep zip ties in your bag tag holder for tagging deer. better then cutting shoelaces off or something.
-take some toilet paper along when you have to help track a deer that isn't bleeding that well. rip some off and mark the blood trail as you go. works well when you have a group of guys going through woods stirring everything up and then all of the sudden you can't find "last blood".


----------



## Ten_Ring (Mar 21, 2013)

hahaha...i meant to say "back tag" not "bag tag"...


----------



## Pig_Pen (Nov 17, 2007)

I have been doing this for 6 years now on public land and it has helped greatly. I also take a map of the area and laminate it and every year I start with a new one. Throughout the year I mark all sightings of deer, turkey and the crucial one is other hunters. Sometime during the summer I sit down and compare every years map with one another and the deer and hunter movements help me focus in on key areas. By the third year I was able to really pinpoint trends and movements at specific times of the year. 

Detailed maps and a hunting log are great tools to keep the freezer full, especially on public lands!




newohio said:


> for the price of a pen and a cheap notebook. Keep a journal of your outings. Over the years you might see over all patterns in your hunting areas and use them as a reference for your upcoming season.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

This doesn't cost a single penny more.
#1 - Get in early, well before light, and stay later into the morning. On evening hunts get up your tree earlier.

The earlier you go in the older your scent trail will be when the deer come in.
The earlier you go in the lesser the chance of busting deer near your stand.
Once you start down out of the tree your chances of getting a shot are pretty much zero. Being up the tree one hour longer each sit GREATLY increases your chances of getting a shot. 
I guarantee that the more hours you spend sitting in your stand the greater your chances of getting a shot at an animal especially more mature animals.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Use some string wax on the threads of your broadheads and field points. Will keep them from loosening as easily both practicing as well as hunting.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

d3ue3ce said:


> Use some string wax on the threads of your broadheads and field points. Will keep them from loosening as easily both practicing as well as hunting.


I used to do the wax thing too, then I read a thread on here where people use teflon tape on the threads. The tape works great, better than the wax and just as cheap. Cut off an inch to inch and a half strip, wraps easy, keeps the threads tight, but easy to remove if you have to. Works great.


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

wvbowhunter. said:


> " I also use an empty snuff can to carry a fire starter kit, char cloth, muzzle loader pellets, and matches (or small bic lighter), then I run electrical tape around it to secure the top and water proof it. """
> 
> 
> you can also put matches and/or black powder pellets in a empty 20g shell then slide that into an empty 12g shell makes for a perfect fit, ive been told waterproof but have never tested it


Works even better if you use a 12 gauge shell and a 16 gauge shell. Fits much more snugly.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, either will work just fine.



stanlh said:


> I used to do the wax thing too, then I read a thread on here where people use teflon tape on the threads. The tape works great, better than the wax and just as cheap. Cut off an inch to inch and a half strip, wraps easy, keeps the threads tight, but easy to remove if you have to. Works great.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I normally only carry 3-4 arrows to the woods with me. I just don't like more arrows to get stuff hung up on. I can't ever recall needing more than that in one sit, but I don't hunt in the mountains out west or the big woods of Maine, MN, Canada. However, I do put a couple extra broadheads in a small pill bottle and stick them in my pack just in case I need another arrow or two. I figure I can always retrieve one I've already shot and just replace the broad head. Pill bottles work great because the lids lock on, no one wants reach into a backpack and come out with a razor sharp broad head in their hand. I stick cotton ball in the bottle to keep them from rattling around.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

goathollow said:


> I normally only carry 3-4 arrows to the woods with me. I just don't like more arrows to get stuff hung up on. I can't ever recall needing more than that in one sit, but I don't hunt in the mountains out west or the big woods of Maine, MN, Canada. However, I do put a couple extra broadheads in a small pill bottle and stick them in my pack just in case I need another arrow or two. I figure I can always retrieve one I've already shot and just replace the broad head. Pill bottles work great because the lids lock on, no one wants reach into a backpack and come out with a razor sharp broad head in their hand. I stick cotton ball in the bottle to keep them from rattling around.


.....and take a dremel tool and cut the pattern of your broadhead blades in the bottom of the pill botttle. broadhead carrier/broadhead wrench all in one.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

SARASR said:


> As I enter the woods I dig my boots into the dirt getting them all covered with dirt and mud. I have had many deer walk on the same trail i used and be non the wiser, a muddy pool of water after a rain is even better.
> 
> Through the summer I will dice up a bag of apples leaving them in the area I intend to hunt, being this is public land I need a couple different spots within the same area in case some one beats me there. So I randomly throw the bag of apples in different parts of the area where I may hunt. When the season arrives I make a mash of apples in a plastic bag and leave a rag in it to soak up the scent then use that as my attractant.


Is that considered baiting?


----------



## jdoc (Jul 31, 2012)

There are some great tricks and a lot of knowledge here.


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

Great tips keep it going guys and gals!


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

mhill said:


> Is that considered baiting?


If it is food, edible, it is baiting. If it is only scent then it is not baiting.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Maybe this was said already, but the best windicator I have found is dried cattail head. Keep it in a baggy. To use it I just tear off some of the fuzz and rub it between my fingers to break it up in fine pieces and let it fall. It will show you the exact path the wind is taking around your stand all the way to the ground. Works great. I have heard milkweed pods work for this too.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Turn a old pair of tennis shoes into silent stalking shoes. Dye them black or brown, use dark laces and spray them down with tent waterproofing. Wear while stalking or even sitting(early season). They are like modern day moccasins. 

sent from my LG Escape.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 22, 2013)

Kb83 said:


> Turn a old pair of tennis shoes into silent stalking shoes. Dye them black or brown, use dark laces and spray them down with tent waterproofing. Wear while stalking or even sitting(early season). They are like modern day moccasins.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


 awesome suggestion... wish i heard this before last turkey hunt. Too lengthy to explain but it was awesome until the last 5 seconds



Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beefcake said:


> awesome suggestion... wish i heard this before last turkey hunt. Too lengthy to explain but *it was awesome until the last 5 seconds
> 
> *
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Story of my life...


----------



## cokays (Aug 30, 2009)

Attach a wooden match to the nock end of your arrow and put some fine grit sandpaper on your rest. Voila! Poor mans lumenok!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Scotty C said:


> I can't believe I'm gonna reveal this on AT.
> Camo Crocs are great to wear to your hunting destination. Make it very easy to get dressed. Slip em on and off and makes it easy to put your pants and boots on when you are at the tailgate of your truck. There has to be someone else out there that uses Crocs? LOL!! At least they are camo!


Bro for years I was the guy who swore I'd never wear crocs and would give the ol' lady "the look" when she mentioned getting me a pair like she suggested I start wearing lipstick. Well a few months back I bought a pair of generic crocs/bedroom slippers on sale at wallyworld because they were camo and I needed some new slippers. After wearing them for a while I changed my mind about the crocs. My sister bought me a camo pair for my birthday last month and I gotta say I love'em.
I guess I am at the age now (37) where I don't care much what anyone thinks and could care less about being "cool". My dad said that it would happen one day and he was right. It sure is a lot nicer to be comfortable than cool, lol.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

in for later.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Sweat the small stuff. . .


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

cokays said:


> Attach a wooden match to the nock end of your arrow and put some fine grit sandpaper on your rest. Voila! Poor mans lumenok!


No way! Do a video


----------



## fm11nyc (Oct 1, 2009)

Scotty C said:


> I can't believe I'm gonna reveal this on AT.
> Camo Crocs are great to wear to your hunting destination. Make it very easy to get dressed. Slip em on and off and makes it easy to put your pants and boots on when you are at the tailgate of your truck. There has to be someone else out there that uses Crocs? LOL!! At least they are camo!


I do !!! Lol... Love em


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

I wear the camo crocs to my area also I don't wear mg boots but only in the woods so I wear the crocs driving to my spot


----------



## ishpeming1 (Aug 2, 2012)

Last years cattail tops work well to check wind currents


----------



## ky_hill hunter (Jan 27, 2012)

I gather a gallon of fresh acorns and crack them open with a pair of channel lock pliers. Drop them into a large pot filled with 2 gallons of water.
Then I boil the mixture down on the outside gas grill burner till the water evaporates down to about a gallon.
Strain a few times, then pour into a milk jug for storage.
Using a cheap 1 dollar spray bottle from the local dollar store, you now 
have a very good concentrated scent spray that is native to your area. 

I soak my boots in it before walking to the stand and carry a smaller spray bottle in my pack to use in the stand.
It works as a cover scent, and I'd dare to even say an attractant.

The best part...it doesnt cost $10 an ounce.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

cokays said:


> Attach a wooden match to the nock end of your arrow and put some fine grit sandpaper on your rest. Voila! Poor mans lumenok!



I've never shot a bow where the nock comes in contact with the rest. Care to explain a little further?


----------



## McHouck (Mar 14, 2007)

That sounds like a great idea

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Cheap cheap cheap cover scent. Take a cheap little spray bottle and fill it almost all the way up with vanilla extract (I'd say probably two or three cups). Then add a tablespoon or two of maple syrup. Give it a good shake and spray on the bottoms of your boots before walking in to your stand/blind. It's only ever so slightly sticky, so I wouldn't recommend spraying all over. But on the bottoms of your boots it's stickiness will help pick up some natural scent covers. 

Also one morning on a whim I drenched a small sapling and the ground surrounding it with the stuff. I killed my first deer ever that morning while it was licking the tree.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

tagged great thread


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

never skimp on cheap gear. cheap gear will let you down when the moment is most important.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I always every year especially in warm weather carry a tied sock 1/2 filled with baking soda and pat myself, arms, hands, neck and face to neutralize any odors due to sweat, it works very well. I can't stand wet sprays on my skin, the baking soda dries my perspiration and covers any smell all at once and is very cheap..


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

old wire Christmas tree limbs and zip ties to camo up the tree stand. You can ask around at church or work and some always has an old unwanted tree in storage.


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

3dn4jc said:


> I always every year especially in warm weather carry a tied sock 1/2 filled with baking soda and pat myself, arms, hands, neck and face to neutralize any odors due to sweat, it works very well. I can't stand wet sprays on my skin, the baking soda dries my perspiration and covers any smell all at once and is very cheap..


Yeah I do this too!!! Works very well. I also keep it open in my hunting tote to help neutralize odors even when I'm not wearing them.


----------



## jljr23 (May 11, 2011)

Awesome thread for any bow hunter!!!


----------



## Yankee Bill (Apr 2, 2006)

I sure wish I had a bunch of these tricks up my sleeve. In addition to Bow Hunting, I also hunt with a Muzzle Loader and Rifle and every year end up buying a bunch of crap that I didn't think I would "need". It's the same every year, at the end of the season I tell myself well, I bought these items before the season this year, so next year I'll be good to go and won't have to buy anything else before hunting season starts. Low and behold, about July I start getting "the itch" and before Bow season rolls around I've found that I've just spent another $3-$400 on crap that I didn't even know I "needed" ... be it a new Tree stand, new arra's, the latest and greatest new scent control items, or whatever. It's just one vicious cycle .... I think we need a Hunters Anonymous program 

YB


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 22, 2013)

Yankee Bill said:


> I sure wish I had a bunch of these tricks up my sleeve. In addition to Bow Hunting, I also hunt with a Muzzle Loader and Rifle and every year end up buying a bunch of crap that I didn't think I would "need". It's the same every year, at the end of the season I tell myself well, I bought these items before the season this year, so next year I'll be good to go and won't have to buy anything else before hunting season starts. Low and behold, about July I start getting "the itch" and before Bow season rolls around I've found that I've just spent another $3-$400 on crap that I didn't even know I "needed" ... be it a new Tree stand, new arra's, the latest and greatest new scent control items, or whatever. It's just one vicious cycle .... I think we need a Hunters Anonymous program


 it's just straight up hoarding, not limited to Hunters



Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Scotty C said:


> I can't believe I'm gonna reveal this on AT.
> Camo Crocs are great to wear to your hunting destination. Make it very easy to get dressed. Slip em on and off and makes it easy to put your pants and boots on when you are at the tailgate of your truck. There has to be someone else out there that uses Crocs? LOL!! At least they are camo!


I do the same thing... the camo crocs are my summer scouting shoe and I wear them to my hunting spots before changing over to my boots..


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

irishhacker said:


> I do the same thing... the camo crocs are my summer scouting shoe and I wear them to my hunting spots before changing over to my boots..


I use a pair of my wife's to take the dogs out and feed the chickens, but my feet always get wet from the morning dew. Do they come without holes in camo?


----------



## hmcnavyidc (Sep 18, 2012)

Step in a big ol pile of Cow crap headed into the woods, Parents have about 100 head !!!


----------



## randomdonkey (Mar 2, 2013)

ttt for a very cool thread


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

i wear a handwarmer around my waist made for football when it gets real cold, with a hothand in it.
i spray my feet with deo so they don't sweat and get cold

when possible, i make a clear cut trail to my stand. so i can easily get in and out real quite


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

catfishmafia76 said:


> Bro for years I was the guy who swore I'd never wear crocs and would give the ol' lady "the look" when she mentioned getting me a pair like she suggested I start wearing lipstick. Well a few months back I bought a pair of generic crocs/bedroom slippers on sale at wallyworld because they were camo and I needed some new slippers. After wearing them for a while I changed my mind about the crocs. My sister bought me a camo pair for my birthday last month and I gotta say I love'em.
> I guess I am at the age now (37) where I don't care much what anyone thinks and could care less about being "cool". My dad said that it would happen one day and he was right. It sure is a lot nicer to be comfortable than cool, lol.


Im glad Im not alone on this. I wouldnt even consider wearing crocs until last year I needed something to wear to my hunting spots without wearing my boots that would easily slip on and off. Well I found a pair of camo crocs and said what the heck no one will see. Well I find myself slipping them on all the time now.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

most loggers will tell you they'll have deer, mostly does, standing around the edges of where they are cutting, while they're cutting. the deer are waiting for the logger to leave, so they can move in and chow on the fresh tops. if you can get in and get set up around a logging operation, before they quit for the day, you'll probably be more likely to get a shot, if you want venison, rather than horns, that is.


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

I didn't read all 24 pages yet. Did anyone say anything about leaving a sweaty t-shirt on your tree stand at your feeder site? It will help the animals get used to your human scent.


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

cokays said:


> Attach a wooden match to the nock end of your arrow and put some fine grit sandpaper on your rest. Voila! Poor mans lumenok!


Best tip yet! But you must use diamond brand matches.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

miwai said:


> I didn't read all 24 pages yet. Did anyone say anything about leaving a sweaty t-shirt on your tree stand at your feeder site? It will help the animals get used to your human scent.


Does this work? What result did you get?


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

Shot this boar 2 days ago from treestand at my feeder site. Was about 100 pounds. First pig to lay on my rear-bumper-hitch-rack. The rack made it so easy to load up. Reversed my SUV up to a bank on the edge of the dirt road and parked there with the engine still running. Just dragged the boar right onto the hitch rack...no lifting involved.

Anyone else using these racks? Any other suggestions on using these for hunting? Mine was cheap so it rusts real quick. I have to keep spray scratches with Rust-O-Iiom (sp). Wish I wasn't such a Cheap-A and bought one that was either aluminum or Stainless.
View attachment 1680957
View attachment 1680957


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

I read about leaving a sweaty t-shirt on your stand...here on AT a long time ago. I'm thinking that it won't hurt if the animals get used to your scent. I arrowed a nice boar this past Saturday when he came to my feeder while my old sweaty t-shirt was still up in the stand with me.


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

Haven't had a chance to read all the post yet. Not sure if anyone has mentioned this one. I always stuff my pocket full of acorns on the way in to the stand. While hunting in oaks earlier in the season, I use them as a deer call. When deer come in feeding, they usually eat off of the most producing tree. I start dropping acorns and here they come! It's an effective way to ease deer closer that are feeding close by but not in bow range. As my tree starts "raining acorns" they come right in and make for a much easier shot. This has worked tons of times for me. I've lured deer right under my stand and had them eat every acorn as I drop them. I usually just pick them up with my hands, but I'm sure it's better to wear gloves. An easy way to get plenty of acorns is to use a leaf blower at an acorn rich oak tree near your house. Blow them into a pile and fill a bucket full and grab some each time you go out. I like to use a little larger acorn for more sound carry.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

miwai said:


> I read about leaving a sweaty t-shirt on your stand...here on AT a long time ago. I'm thinking that it won't hurt if the animals get used to your scent. I arrowed a nice boar this past Saturday when he came to my feeder while my old sweaty t-shirt was still up in the stand with me.


I hang my sweaty T shirts near plants I don't want the deer to eat in my yard. It works. I remain skeptical how much it could help to have one on your tree stand. I get the idea behind it, just seems that it would cause the deer to take a different path.


----------



## NeLoupHunter (May 26, 2012)

stanlh said:


> I hang my sweaty T shirts near plants I don't want the deer to eat in my yard. It works. I remain skeptical how much it could help to have one on your tree stand. I get the idea behind it, just seems that it would cause the deer to take a different path.


Yeah I agree with you. I think this would make the deer take a different trail. I think you could use the sweaty shirt and put it on a different trail to deflect the deer towards you.


----------



## jljr23 (May 11, 2011)

ttt for a good thread.


----------



## Huntcrazy (Aug 13, 2009)

First tip I have is if your knife gets dull you can use the top edge of your truck door window as a sharpener, just roll it down a bit and there you go, it works nice. Also if you are deer or elk hunting and you need to leave the front and rear quarters hanging overnight or any amount of time while you get horses or are making trips out of the field, when cutting off your quarters leave enough of the skin or hide so you can cover all the exposed meat on the quarters, then you get out your fluorescent trail marking tape or flag tape (I think that's what it's called) and pocket knife and poke holes in the hide just like your putting in stitches and tie it off with the tape making sure all the meat is covered with the extra skin or hide. I do this all long the skin that covers the exposed meat. this will keep the blow flies off your meat, and I'm sure as you know they don't take long to get there. It takes a little time but if you stitch it up good they have no place to get in to your quarters. If you are like me and have forgotten your game bags its the next best thing I found, based on what I had with me at the time. I left elk quarters hanging all nite and a portion of the morning in a tree in the Bighorn Mts and no flies. Dought it will keep bears out though.lol


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

I keep seeing guys post about putting vanilla extract in a bottle and spraying it on your boots or self, and even washing with it. This definitely attracts bees big time and can get very annoying and cause lots of movement lol. Been there, done that! I now use some in a spray bottle and spray on bushes and limbs around and into my setup.

A few more tricks I use, not all free but cheap and helpful.

To stay warm, wear a pocketed t-shirt under your hunting clothes and stuff a hand warmer in the pocket. Then I also put one on each side of lower back. By having them in these spots it warms up your entire blood flow instead of just one or two spots. You will stay 100 times warmer, head to toe. Never put directly to skin though, can burn you.

Another trick to stay warm, is to wear a heat gear base layer of some sort under your warm clothes. Helps wick away the moisture and stay much warmer.

Also to keep feet dry and warmer, powder your feet or spray them with deoderant.

Also buy your cold weather boots a half size to a while size bigger. Gives your feet some breathing room and will stay warmer than tighter boots. With less room they are more likely to sweat.


----------



## Kevin85 (Jul 9, 2006)

Interesting ideas! My hunting mentor taught me to carry a 2-3 foot rope with loops at either end. When you have a deer down, use the rope to loop around one of the deer's front legs and cinch it around a sapling to hold the deer in place while field dressing it. The bigger deer have a tendency to flop to one side or the other. This will help to give you "another hand" field dressing when you are by yourself.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

Putt4Doe said:


> I hunt from my climber often, and got tired of my pull rope being all over the place and getting knotted up - so I bought a 30' retractable dog leash from amazon and zip tied it to my pack. Works freaking great!!!


I am DEFINITELY going to do this!


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

Elliot1987 said:


> Alright well I had better throw another on on here!
> 
> Instead of buying a game cart that they charge a ridiculous price for because it's for hunting grab your regular old Dollie and some ratchet straps. Lay the Dollie on the ground setup the straps then throw that old swamp donkey on there, tighten the straps. Wheel that sucker out of there with money saving pride!!!


Dolly's are a great hunting tool!


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

I spend my summer brush-hogging and picking up hay to pay for my hunting lease. I have some prime hunting ground that doesn't cost me a dime to hunt.

I have a few others as well.

An old chalk box makes a great way to keep your lift rope. I use parachute cord 
I use ceder chips to boil up a cover scent.
I shower at home and wear shorts and a tee shirt, that have also been washed with my hunting clothes, to the hunting ground, then get dress there.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

skeet16 said:


> Dolly's are a great hunting tool!


I like it. Best one I have ever seen.


----------



## cokays (Aug 30, 2009)

cokays said:


> Attach a wooden match to the nock end of your arrow and put some fine grit sandpaper on your rest. Voila! Poor mans lumenok!


All, I was kidding LOL


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

cokays said:


> All, I was kidding LOL


Oh man, really?! I have been trying to get this to work on my arrows. Nearly there. Now I find out this was false? Oh well.


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

skeet16 said:


> Dolly's are a great hunting tool!


I took the wheels off an old mountain bike and put them on the dolly years ago. Easier to get over fallen logs and such. I think a kids bike would work even better though, not quite as high.


----------



## skeet16 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. This was a great memory. This is my buddy's deer. We had a mile and a half walk with 3 different water crossings to get to our hunting spot. Hunted from daylight till 12. I missed one as good as this one that same morning. He hit one and we lost him. Had lunch got back on stand and he grunted an canned him up at like 1:45 in the afternoon. Took us till 5 that afternoon to get out!


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cypert2 (Aug 9, 2011)

cokays said:


> All, I was kidding LOL


I knew you were. I was just helping it along.


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

If you have a remote cabin with a freezer that you keep food/game in even while you're away, here's a good tip:

Take a 2-liter and cut in half. Pitch the top half or repurpose. Fill the bottom half with water and place it upright in your freezer. Once it freezes, place a quarter/marble/rock anything slightly heavy on top of the ice. 

If the power were to go out while you're away, the ice will melt and the object on top will sink to the bottom. Doing this will alert you to the power outage and thaw, and will prevent accidental consumption of spoiled meat/food upon your return.


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Spend more time on stand!


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have posted this in another thread but figured I'd post it here. 
I know a lot of folks like me use screw in steps as hangers or even use them to climb. I put an electrical wire nut on the end of mine to keep it from poking a hole in my pack or pocket. The wire nut threads on and off and can be reused over and over.


----------



## kcbuckeye22 (Nov 19, 2010)

I use my mountain bike to ride in. Much quieter than the crunch crunch crunch sound and much faster. No scent trail as well. I noticed that deer notice the bike at a distance of 5 yards and most of the time circle around it by twenty yards. Knowing this ill dump my bike in spots to change their path of travel to me. Works like I'm cheating.


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

I use a ring box to carry my memory cards in


----------



## mmafan (Feb 17, 2012)

Chuck N said:


> I use my kids left over glow paint. Put a dab on the end of my d loop and a dab on the tip of my release. Works great in dawn/dusk light.


......put a dab on your peep site too,,,,,,


----------



## DonMateo (Oct 26, 2012)

The best wind checker I ever read of and I use, is a really light feather tied to a piece of bowstring hung off the top of your riser. You dont have to use your hands for a powder bottle.


----------



## jus jess (May 12, 2013)

thrifty said:


> if you get a deer early in the morning...camp out near the gut pile for coyotes.


I use that one.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

haldermand said:


> I haven't done this yet, but the next time I shoot a dow during the rut, I'm gonna puncture her bladder with a knife when field dressing her and just dump the urine all over around my stand.


Unless you kill a deer in its bed, you typically don't get much urine. 

Very similar to a few I've seen on here but when setting up my trail cam on scrapes; I will use the dirt from one scrape at one farm (collected in a bucket) and use it as scent in another scrape at other farms.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

medicsnoke said:


> *Unless you kill a deer in its bed, you typically don't get much urine. *Very similar to a few I've seen on here but when setting up my trail cam on scrapes; I will use the dirt from one scrape at one farm (collected in a bucket) and use it as scent in another scrape at other farms.


I've killed plenty of deer that still had a full bladder when they were field dressed.


----------



## SteepandDeep (Jun 30, 2010)

I learned this trick a couple years ago from this video, works great. Ideal pull up rope for set up for the mobile hunter. Also, I attach a bow holder on the side of my treestand so I am not screwing in ezhangers everytime I climb in a different tree. Ready to hunt immediately upon getting in the stand.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60efubMgWrE


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

DonMateo said:


> The best wind checker I ever read of and I use, is a really light feather tied to a piece of bowstring hung off the top of your riser. You dont have to use your hands for a powder bottle.


This tells you what the wind is doing right next to you, but not what it is doing when it leaves your stand. I use cattail down. Pull some off a dry cattail head and rub it between your fingers. As the pieces separate from between your fingers you can watch it follow the wind. Surprising how sometimes the wind follows a path right down from your stand and then off in some direction. Milkweed works for this too.


----------



## wademiller (Apr 16, 2006)

I use a golf club carrier(one of the two wheel collapsible ones) to carry climber into the woods. still need to make a piece for the bottom to hold the stand better. also works great to strap a 5 gallon pail to the bottom for carrying lawn chairs to all the parades and this we take the kids to. don't have chairs over both arms while carrying one of the kids too. my wife just shakes her head but every guy that sees it loves it.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

If your having trouble with your deer crossing onto another property. Collect a bag of hair from a barber shop. Scatter the hair along the fence line crossings. The scent will last for about a week before needing to be reapplied.


----------



## K9-26 (Oct 25, 2006)

When putting my hunting clothes on I use one of my truck floormats on the ground to stand on. No more hopping around trying to keep your feet dry.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I use the lid of the tote all of my clothes are in...

Dead center is always the same size.


----------



## fallhunter (Nov 23, 2010)

Fun thread. Time saving tricks would be cool also. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Instead of spending my money on scent killers i smoke my camo and wrap them up in garbage bags till season opener


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

You can take your 3d deer target and use it like a decoy. Take a small piece of white plastic (walmart bag) and a sheetrock screw and attach the plastic to the tail of the target. The slightest wind will make the plastic move and catch the real deer's attention and bring them in. It works like a charm. Works so good the first time I used it I missed the doe on the first shot and she came right back to the decoy sniffing it. I didn't miss the second time. (I hate spending money)


----------



## whitetailbasser (Jul 30, 2013)

This is for freshly planted food plots. We planted peas on our lease this summer and obviously wanted to let them grow and sprout up good before the deer just mowed them down. So, we took a long string and tied Downy dryer sheets about every 10 ft and set up a perimeter around the plot with the string. The deer wouldn't go near it. It kept them out of the plot and let the peas come in very nicely. I checked them a few weeks after taking the downy string down and the deer have already started putting a hurt on the planted peas!

Great thread. Keep the tips coming!


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's an alternative to buying a treble hook. 







All you need is a couple coat hangers, some string, a scrap of PVC and little duct tape. It will take less time to make than driving to the store to buy the treble hook.

I use a cattail as a wind checker. I just cut off a piece and stick it in a 35mm film case (assuming you can still find one). One cattail will last for years. It's not perfect. But it works a lot better than powders because you can see them for about 20 yards. Once I let some go and they blew off to my left. A couple minutes later one blew by me coming from my right. I got down and left.

I set my trail cameras about 8 feet up. This keeps deer from spotting them and keeps them out of easy reach of thieves too. To angle them down, I cut a scrap of 2x4 at a 30 degrees. I can adjust the angle I place the camera depending on which side of this wood triangle faces the tree. I take a climbing stick to place them and swap cards.


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

ohiobowhunter75 said:


> If your having trouble with your deer crossing onto another property. Collect a bag of hair from a barber shop. Scatter the hair along the fence line crossings. The scent will last for about a week before needing to be reapplied.


Reminds me of story I read on another site. There was a fork in the trail. One way goes by the guys stand. The other way leaves the property. So the guys wears the same pair of socks all week. He drops them on the fork that leaves the property. The deer come by, smell the socks and take the fork that heads under his stand.


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

One more. Keep your hunting log with Google Docs. It's better than a notebook because it's available anywhere you have internet access.


----------



## 520dude (Dec 21, 2010)

stanlh said:


> Oh man, really?! I have been trying to get this to work on my arrows. Nearly there. Now I find out this was false? Oh well.


You shouldn't be let outside without a helmet.


----------



## snake1127 (Sep 1, 2012)

Cariss said:


> For a wind checker I have a lot of puffball mushrooms on my property. As long as they stay dry they last quite a while.



...yopu understand those are poisonous right?


----------



## Gary in Ohio (Jun 29, 2009)

snake1127 said:


> ...yopu understand those are poisonous right?


Whoa dude. That explains the talking purple rabbit.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

Puffballs aren't poisonous. Lot's of people actually eat them.


----------



## lardy125 (Sep 17, 2009)

Pig_Pen said:


> I have been doing this for 6 years now on public land and it has helped greatly. I also take a map of the area and laminate it and every year I start with a new one. Throughout the year I mark all sightings of deer, turkey and the crucial one is other hunters. Sometime during the summer I sit down and compare every years map with one another and the deer and hunter movements help me focus in on key areas. By the third year I was able to really pinpoint trends and movements at specific times of the year.


Good idea, Pig Pen. Started doing this last year, so only 1 year of data for me...but I guess that's better than zero!


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

Time in the woods, Clear shooting lanes and practice...Not much in the way of tricks...


----------



## ashaw (Jul 14, 2013)

If using an automatic feeder, disable or know when its going to go off when in the stand. Missed a chance at a bear i had drawn on because the feeder went off and scared the crap out of him. Haha


----------



## whitetailbasser (Jul 30, 2013)

ashaw said:


> If using an automatic feeder, disable or know when its going to go off when in the stand. Missed a chance at a bear i had drawn on because the feeder went off and scared the crap out of him. Haha


I climbed off a feeder one time last year. I thought I would be smart and stand up when it went off. One problem...the deer came out 3 min before it went off and spooked when it went off. Unfortunately they didnt come back. haha


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I will take old tree limbs or tops and block a deer path and make another trail by clearing junk out of the way that will divert the deer into my shooting lanes. It's free and works, that's a fact Jack!!


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

> like setting alarm clocks to go off on the other side of the woods.


 This is a sick idea!


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

K9-26 said:


> When putting my hunting clothes on I use one of my truck floormats on the ground to stand on. No more hopping around trying to keep your feet dry.


I have a small tarp, that I use to stand on


----------



## j-tweezy (Jul 20, 2012)

Ive heard of wearing a different hat everytime you go in the woods and just wear it.like normal until you go for a sit then when you are dome with the hunt leave it at your stand/blind to get the deer accustomed to your scent being there constantly. Wear second hat in next time and switch em so it stays fresh. Sounds interesting, never tried it.


----------



## McHouck (Mar 14, 2007)

Gary in Ohio said:


> Whoa dude. That explains the talking purple rabbit.


HaHaHa! That's a good one!


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Alright I have one. I learned this while hunting a field in a local riverbottom. I only had access to the field so all my hunting was done there. I observed that no matter where the deer entered the field they always made their way to a tree that was felled by wind into the field. Taking the cue I hinge cut a tree downwind from my stand. It worked 10x better than a decoy!


----------



## SilverB (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a row of juniper evergreens in my yard. The berries and needles are very very strong scented. Every few weeks I take the berries and rub them all over my hunting clothes that I keep in a Rubbermaid container. Free scent cover. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitetailbasser (Jul 30, 2013)

great thread keep em coming


----------



## TowsonTiger22 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm definitely gonna make up some of the vanilla lure. Gonna fill up a paint strainer bag full of pine needles, dirt, leaves, and bark and steep it for a cover scent. Give me something to do during my next brewing session.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

j-tweezy said:


> Ive heard of wearing a different hat everytime you go in the woods and just wear it.like normal until you go for a sit then when you are dome with the hunt leave it at your stand/blind to get the deer accustomed to your scent being there constantly. Wear second hat in next time and switch em so it stays fresh. Sounds interesting, never tried it.


I am skeptical about this one. I put a t shirt I have worn, has my scent on it, in my yard plants to keep deer away. And it does keep them away. I understand the logic of the hat scent, I just think the deer will avoid it.


----------



## G5Quest31 (Jul 22, 2013)

You can condition deer to cross a barb wire fence in the exact location you want. Just slightly pull the top strand down and secure it to the next one below it with twine. Now add a fake top strand of barb wire (twine) on both sides of your newly created low spot for about 20 feet. Creates the illusion of a low spot without the possibility of livestock escaping. This works well if there is no suitable tree near a spot they are already using. Also add twine to keep them from crossing where you do not want them to.


----------



## tbassfd (Jul 26, 2008)

Trick my grandpa taught me. If you kill a doe or even a small buck. Pull front legs up and wrap pull rope around neck and front legs. Makes it really easy to drag. I really like the scent ideas. going to try some.


----------



## Slumper (Jan 30, 2011)

25ft-up said:


> Milk weed to check the wind, and a piece of fluffed cotton thread(or unwaxed floss) hanging from bottom riser to do the same.


The only way to see the real wind currents in hilly terrain, is with milk weed. many times it blows one way 10-20 ft then shoots in another direction. Its fun to watch also when bored.:sleepy2:


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

Take a green dry erase marker and color the lens of your headlamp/flashlight, it works for trailing blood and when you want to use your white light again just rub off the green with your finger or whatever. They only drawback is that you have to apply it a lot since it rubs off so easy.


----------



## NVR4GT3 (Feb 19, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Bowhuntertim214 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ten_Ring said:


> -not much of a trick but comes in handy...*keep zip ties in your bag *tag holder for tagging deer. better then cutting shoelaces off or something.


I always carry a bundle of zip ties in my packs. I use them for attaching branches for cover on stands, for licking branches on mock scrapes, for the tags, etc. there are a million uses for them.


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

When setting ladder treestands - instead of lugging it around through the woods to see if it fits a specific tree - I carry a 16ft telescoping crappie pole. When I find a tree that looks suitable, I extend it, lean it up against the tree to make sure "that one branch" wont hinder setting up the stand. Then I step back 20yrds or so. The bright orange tip makes it clearly visible to check my "backdrop", and works for cutting shooting lanes as well. When collapsed it makes a great walking stick too.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

outdooraholic said:


> When setting ladder treestands - instead of lugging it around through the woods to see if it fits a specific tree - I carry a 16ft telescoping crappie pole. When I find a tree that looks suitable, I extend it, lean it up against the tree to make sure "that one branch" wont hinder setting up the stand. Then I step back 20yrds or so. The bright orange tip makes it clearly visible to check my "backdrop", and works for cutting shooting lanes as well. When collapsed it makes a great walking stick too.


Now that is a GREAT idea!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

Ttt

Dead center is always the same size.


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

bottom of a old camo, brown, green shirt makes a great mask. And a cool one at that for the warmer days. To do it, take the shirt and cut a 10-12" x 6-8" piece from the front or back of the shirt making sure you keep the bottom of the shirt that loops over and sewn. Get and piece of small rope ( I used a string off and old grunt tube). Something a little bigger than regular white string. Run the string through the shirt. Have a loop on one end and put around your face, over your ears and run the other end through the loop and mark with you finger where it feels right and put a knot in the string there. Works great.

You can also add a wire bread tie to the string where it goes across your nose by wrapping it around the string. Then when the mask is on you can bend the tie around your nose to give more of a fitted feel.


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Kb83 said:


> 2 dollar pack on unscented baby wipes. Let them dry out and re-saturate them with scent killer. Cheap field wipes. Store its about 5 bucks for 20. This costs less than 5 bucks for 100. Put in ziplocks.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


This is a great one for sure


----------



## WIhoytarcher1 (Apr 13, 2009)

On cold days I put a lower back heating pad (wrap around you or stick to your back type) on to help keep my core warm once I get to my stand. Each one only costs a few bucks and Keeps you warm a solid 6 hrs.


----------



## Kl55watson (Sep 30, 2012)

When hunting out of a ground blind and using a HHA sight or a similar single pin sight; make a bracket to fit between the sight frame and the quiver bracket. Attach a Viper or similar light to shine on the dial during low light conditions.


----------



## Bowtecher24 (May 30, 2012)

Great Ideas


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't go to a dinner, restaurant, slop joint, etc., in your hunting clothes - picking up scents. Same goes for gas stations.


----------



## DCStudent (Aug 25, 2009)

I keep a big foam pad in the truck for late season. I kick the snow away and then I can stand on the pad as I change into my hunting clothes.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

I use my businesses dolly as my game cart. Works to haul stuff in & haul stuff out.


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

I use a carpenters knife with a roofing blade to skin deer. The hook is just the right size to easily cut hide but not so big that it cuts the meat or bone below. They are cheap and very sharp and cuts like the hide has a zipper.


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Not sure if this is smart...yet. Last year I had to drag a deer(by rope) over a mile to my truck. Lots of hills and hollers. After one side was worn in patches I flipped it over. 

THIS YEAR I have a small rope tied to a section of tarp in two corners. I hope this will make for a smoother slide over rocks and logs. The tarp was torn up except for this section that I cut away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## coletrain (Oct 6, 2009)

usdi yonv said:


> Not sure if this is smart...yet. Last year I had to drag a deer(by rope) over a mile to my truck. Lots of hills and hollers. After one side was worn in patches I flipped it over.
> 
> THIS YEAR I have a small rope tied to a section of tarp in two corners. I hope this will make for a smoother slide over rocks and logs. The tarp was torn up except for this section that I cut away.
> 
> ...


----------



## GeNeRAL_HuNTR87 (May 28, 2008)

ive seen people use the sled idea...works pretty good


----------



## bhunterED (Mar 14, 2012)

Another user of the milkweed, I put a piece of 3/4" PVC pipe on my drag rope, doesn't really help the deer drag easier but makes it a little more comfortable on the hands. I also use tampons instead of scent wicks, I also always carry one cut into quarters in a zip loc baggy just for that in case nose bleed.


----------



## Stormstaff (Oct 4, 2004)

Lots of great info here


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

coletrain said:


> usdi yonv said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if this is smart...yet. Last year I had to drag a deer(by rope) over a mile to my truck. Lots of hills and hollers. After one side was worn in patches I flipped it over.
> ...


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Peteyur said:


> I use a carpenters knife with a roofing blade to skin deer. The hook is just the right size to easily cut hide but not so big that it cuts the meat or bone below. They are cheap and very sharp and cuts like the hide has a zipper.


Doesn't the point of the hook of the blade snag on the meat?


----------



## MosquitoCoast (Aug 18, 2010)

The majority of scent is passed by your breath. Apples are not only natures tooth brush but also a natural way to mask your breath. Which is why I don't now hunt without a couple of apples in my pockets.


----------



## Azaral (Sep 2, 2013)

MosquitoCoast said:


> The majority of scent is passed by your breath. Apples are not only natures tooth brush but also a natural way to mask your breath. Which is why I don't now hunt without a couple of apples in my pockets.


If only eating apples didn't make me want to vomit. 

Great tips, I will definitely employ as many of these as I can.


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

stanlh said:


> Doesn't the point of the hook of the blade snag on the meat?


Almost never. The hook is about perfect size. It is just big enough to have the thickness of the hide in the hook but usually nothing else. On the rare occasion that I do cut the meat its still not a big deal because that's what I am gonna do next anyways is cut the meat off the bone. But it can only cut so deep anyways because of the design of the blade and hook.


----------



## DT87 (Oct 2, 2012)

I started smoking my clothes before hunting every time last year, and didn't get busted once. Doesn't mean that I didn't pay attention to the wind, but it helped on those times when a doe came up from behind me or something.


----------



## JClayB (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is one that helps some. For those that run feeders. If you have room on your ATV or truck hook a spare battery up to the battery on the ATV, keeps battery charged at all times and if you pull up to feeder and the battery is low just swap them out. 6v? have two in series( + to -) helps when you need it.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

resubscribed this may be the best thread ever


----------



## rj47368 (May 22, 2012)

alarm clock lol good idea i use a dirty sock put in the right spot will bring them to you everytime great thread


----------



## kscatman76 (Nov 4, 2010)

I boil cedar limbs and twigs and the little blue balls on them, boil on low a long time till it's concentrated then strain it and pour into a $1 spray bottle. Awesome cover scent for free. I also store my clothes I'm a tub filled with cedar.


----------



## Big AL 101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Made my own deer drags.. My brother had one, it was like over $20.. I said no way, all it is IS A ROPE AND A STICK.

I borrowed his to compare, and made mine even better.. I noticed using his drag the grab handle wasn't wide enough that you could comfortably use 2 hands and was force to only use one or cram both hands together. Also the rope wasn't long enough the deer's head would always be hitting your heels so I made it longer.

I found a nice wooden rod I cut into 3 equal sections, drilled holes through each end and ran the rope and tied a simple knot. Found some nice foam tape for padding and wrapped in all in electrical tape

POINT IS: Rather than paying over $20 bucks for 1 deer drag, I made 3 for nothing..


----------



## se7en39 (Nov 24, 2012)

I take old carpet padding and place it on the platform of my treestand... Makes long days easy on the lower back and keeps my feet warm!!


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

kscatman76 said:


> I boil cedar limbs and twigs and the little blue balls on them, boil on low a long time till it's concentrated then strain it and pour into a $1 spray bottle. Awesome cover scent for free. I also store my clothes *I'm a tub filled with cedar*.


Haha, might be time to switch the diet. Anyway, I've used the safety harnesses that come with treestands as a drag. Tie the rope to the strap and go. Usually when I'm in that deep I use the gutless method now though.


----------



## scottprice (Jan 24, 2010)

DeanH said:


> i have a sister with horses, hang the clothes in the stables before going out.
> 
> The horse smell is usually pretty strong and sticks to the clothes well and masks my farts.


i almost pissed myself


----------



## JFerg3 (Aug 24, 2013)

I buy face paint at the Halloween store. It's like $1 or $2 vs. $5 for the face paint in the hunting section.


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

If you have hogs or alotta ***** in your area tie apples about 4 to 5 ft off the ground from tree branches its funny to watch the deer try to run off with them also 

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Ttt

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CattleGuy (Aug 24, 2012)

I live in Ohio w/ abundance of corn... I read this article back in the late 70's as a kid. A guy stalked corn fields for bedding deer, when he located some (he carried a side bag full of rocks/acorns, etc) he would throw these a few rows over to distract deers attention off of him as he inched closer or drew back for a shot.


----------



## rovobay (Aug 19, 2013)

:moviecorn good thread....


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Slumper said:


> The only way to see the real wind currents in hilly terrain, is with milk weed. many times it blows one way 10-20 ft then shoots in another direction. Its fun to watch also when bored.:sleepy2:


Cattail down does this too.


----------



## iMadness (Jul 12, 2012)

Use hydrogen peroxide as a mouth wash before going to your stand to kill your bad breath.

Use the water from a can of corn for an attractant / scent.

Cut a strip of fabric, tie some string / twine to it, coat with your fav drag scent and tie or loop on your boot.


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 7, 2005)

Don't know if this trick was posted, didn't want to read thru 11 pages...An old timer taught me this one..If you find a trail that is well used run a piece of thread across it in several different places. when a deer (or other animal) crosses the thread it will break and you can figure the direction the animal was moving. In doing it this way you can check it in the AM and PM and pattern movement


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Use acorns for bait/scouting
I'll get my nephews and my niece together at my sisters house ( she has 5 giant oaks) along with a couple of her neighbors kids when the acorns are dropping and give them buckets and put em in teams whoever gets their bucket filled first gets a big prize / last gets a prize too we make a game of it and the kids have a blast racing each other and I get the cheap acorns :thumbup:

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 64220511473out! (Jun 3, 2012)

I like to "steer" the deer by making trails where I want them and blocking off others that are out of bow range. It takes a while, but they will eventually go where I want them to. This works best in heavy cover where the deer are limited as to where they can travel.


----------



## 64220511473out! (Jun 3, 2012)

chrisj0616 said:


> Use acorns for bait/scouting
> I'll get my nephews and my niece together at my sisters house ( she has 5 giant oaks) along with a couple of her neighbors kids when the acorns are dropping and give them buckets and put em in teams whoever gets their bucket filled first gets a big prize / last gets a prize too we make a game of it and the kids have a blast racing each other and I get the cheap acorns :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


I've done this, all I attracted was a million squirrels!


----------



## Haleyj (Nov 10, 2012)

Just a little trick I heard about the other day ... If your close to camp or whatever, before gutting cut a slit around the leg of your deer, peel the skin up and tape a water hose in the hole ! Turn on the water and in a few minutes the skin will seperate from the carcass ! And was told it will fall off like butter once you put a knife to it ! I'm trying this season !


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Haleyj said:


> Just a little trick I heard about the other day ... If your close to camp or whatever, before gutting cut a slit around the leg of your deer, peel the skin up and tape a water hose in the hole ! Turn on the water and in a few minutes the skin will seperate from the carcass ! And was told it will fall off like butter once you put a knife to it ! I'm trying this season !


Works better with a air compressor 

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

chrisj0616 said:


> Works better with a air compressor
> 
> Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


How about a pressure washer? lol I know from experience that a pressure washer will take skin off, I caught my thumb with one and blew the skin clean off a section of my hand.

NOW...an old timer I see at the shop all the time...he may be crazy, he always takes a can of sardines hunting and opens it and sits it out...I have no clue why or how this would benefit. However I did see a video of a deer eating a bird, apparently he needed calcium really badly.


----------



## mursedan111 (Apr 1, 2012)

iMadness said:


> Use hydrogen peroxide as a mouth wash before going to your stand to kill your bad breath.
> 
> Use the water from a can of corn for an attractant / scent.
> 
> Cut a strip of fabric, tie some string / twine to it, coat with your fav drag scent and tie or loop on your boot.


Be careful with the hydrogen peroxide as a mouth wash. Too much use can cause damage to the oral tissues.


----------



## Kevin2 (Apr 1, 2009)

This is very true. I used to use that stuff to clean out open cuts, gashes, but while at the hospital a few years ago the *nurse informed us that it destroys open tissue on contact* & that the hospitals no longer use it. She also added that it does a great job on getting blood out of clothing!



mursedan111 said:


> Be careful with the hydrogen peroxide as a mouth wash. Too much use can cause damage to the oral tissues.


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

usdi yonv said:


> Not sure if this is smart...yet. Last year I had to drag a deer(by rope) over a mile to my truck. Lots of hills and hollers. After one side was worn in patches I flipped it over.
> 
> THIS YEAR I have a small rope tied to a section of tarp in two corners. I hope this will make for a smoother slide over rocks and logs. The tarp was torn up except for this section that I cut away.
> 
> ...


Maybe a little bit heavy and not to slippery on the ground. There are factory made poly drag sheets that roll up and don't take up much room and don't weigh much either. Or you can just buy a kids snow slide poly sheet basically the same thing but you can get it in pretty colors.


----------



## AARON H (Sep 26, 2012)

Subcribed


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

mursedan111 said:


> Be careful with the hydrogen peroxide as a mouth wash. Too much use can cause damage to the oral tissues.


There has to be plenty of safer ways to clean your breath than hydrogen peroxide. Not saying it does not work, but I think I will choose something else.


----------



## Edtred (Jul 24, 2013)

Water pail at field entrance to step in to clean boots before going to stand.
Dental floss hung by stand as wind barometers.
Lawn boy mowed trails to stands, also for deer trails.
Apples smashed and rubbed by me for scent cover ( manure works too )


----------



## turkeykiller92 (Jul 31, 2012)

ttt


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

Big AL 101 said:


> Made my own deer drags.. My brother had one, it was like over $20.. I said no way, all it is IS A ROPE AND A STICK.
> 
> I borrowed his to compare, and made mine even better.. I noticed using his drag the grab handle wasn't wide enough that you could comfortably use 2 hands and was force to only use one or cram both hands together. Also the rope wasn't long enough the deer's head would always be hitting your heels so I made it longer.
> 
> ...


I use my harness. Put a little rope through it.


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

Kevin2 said:


> She also added that it does a great job on getting blood out of clothing!


Or sheets. If you have a wife, you know this already. Or she does, and hasn't told you.


----------



## big B ohio (Dec 15, 2006)

Zip tie the metal hooks from a tarp strap to your stand. I have several on all my stands for hanging stuff. The beaded girls hair ties work great for securing your quiver tightly to the side of your stand.


----------



## chrisj0616 (May 31, 2013)

Tie a old camo or black shirt around the tree when you hang your stands that way when you move your clothes dnt snag the bark and make noise

Sent from my Milestone X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw (Sep 6, 2010)

When going in blind to a new farm, scout two days after a good rain if possible. All of the old tracks will be washed out and everything you see will be fresh sign.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Take old blow downs and tree limbs and block deer travel routes and make a new travel path for them by clearing limbs and debris closer to your stand, i do this all the time the deer will take my new routes in range of my stands.


----------



## mskecker (Feb 12, 2010)

For later


----------



## daniel_chris (Jul 22, 2013)

Bump to come back. Also, a rabbit distress call is a good way to get a deer out of bedding for a good shot.


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

I haven't read but about half of this thread, so hopefully this hasn't been said. I always bring toilet paper in the woods. (Nature may call) but also when you shoot a deer and have a sparse blood trail you can tear off pieces of the paper to mark the blood trail to keep from losing it particularly in the dark.


Www.thepathlesswoods.com


----------



## bayouarcher (Jul 24, 2011)

bumping a good thread!


----------



## ky kid (Aug 29, 2012)

When the trees have dropped their leaves and the forest floor is dry and crunchy, use a turkey call while walking out of morning set or in on afternoon set. Deer that are just out of sight won't be alarmed of your steps.


----------



## Dukslayer26 (Sep 8, 2012)

I sometimes store my hunting clothing in a bag with Bay Laurel leaves in it. When its time to hunt my clothes smell totally like a tree and I'm scent free. Not sure if you whitetail guys have Bay trees or not but it works well!


----------



## rockrock513 (Apr 3, 2010)

good thread.


----------



## Beefcake (Jan 22, 2013)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> an old timer I see at the shop all the time...he may be crazy, he always takes a can of sardines hunting and opens it and sits it out...I have no clue why or how this would benefit. However I did see a video of a deer eating a bird, apparently he needed calcium really badly.


I did a little looking around. Seems the best answers are that it would actually act as cover scent plus possibly the salt content.



Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

bump for later


----------



## pac0_22 (Aug 13, 2013)

take an old credit card or any thing similar in size (old i.d., drivers license etc.) make a few wraps around card with some camo duct tape. now you have a few feet of tape for quick easy blind repair (wind tears, accidental broadead thru fabric...hey it happens lol.) clothing repair etc. to get you through the hunt. takes up very little space and weighs practically nothing. 

go the hardware store, get a couple pieces of reflective tape (red, white, or otherwise) cut small pieces or strips off of it and put on a flashlight around the bezel. if you happen to drop your flashlight in the dark its much easier to locate with just a tiny bit of ambient light such as that from a cell phone or even the flame from a lighter. 

if you hunt alone, print out an aerial photo or satellite image of the area youre going to be hunting with rough gps cooridinates. give to a significant other or someone you trust perhaps, in case you dont make it home by a perscribed time so someone has an idea where to start looking for you just in case (God forbid) you end up getting hurt and are unable to return to your vehicle under your own power.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

Tagged for later.


----------



## bowhntr33 (Aug 10, 2006)

I put hunting clothes in a tote with pine or cedar limbs in a baggie in the tote so it doesn't get sap on clothes 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

I use 3M reflective tape cut into 1/4" strips, I then stick them on wooden clothes pins. Clip them on limbs to mark trails to stands and to mark blood trails. Works great!


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

I live in florida, where its 95+ degrees with 100% humidity for the archery opener. I wear a pair of underpants and socks under an asat leafy suit. Other than my boots, thats it. I keep a large bottle of hunter specialties spray on hand and keep myself saturated with it. If theres any breeze im able to stay cool and not sweat profusely. If you think its hard to be scent free in the northern states, then you should try it here! 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

A large hair comb and a old credit card makes one of the best sounding grunt calls there is, especially the tending clicks.


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

3dn4jc said:


> A large hair comb and a old credit card makes one of the best sounding grunt calls there is, especially the tending clicks.


I will have to try this one. Thanks.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

ArcherXXX300 said:


> How about a pressure washer? lol I know from experience that a pressure washer will take skin off, I caught my thumb with one and blew the skin clean off a section of my hand.
> 
> NOW...an old timer I see at the shop all the time...he may be crazy, he always takes a can of sardines hunting and opens it and sits it out...I have no clue why or how this would benefit. However I did see a video of a deer eating a bird, apparently he needed calcium really badly.


This article link could explain why the old guy puts out sardines. Deer are not just herbivores, but are at times omnivores, according to the article, and will eat meat. Interesting.

http://www.outdoorhub.com/stories/t...ember 10 2013 Daily Newswire (1)&utm_content=


----------



## CarterBPO (Sep 14, 2012)

bowhntr33 said:


> I put hunting clothes in a tote with pine or cedar limbs in a baggie in the tote so it doesn't get sap on clothes
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


I actually just cut some fresh cedar limbs on Monday, and I'll be turning a big plastic tote into a system to make my camo smell a little more natural. Will post pics whenever I finish it up. Hopefully by Friday


----------



## Ryanp019 (Sep 30, 2012)

Scotty C said:


> I can't believe I'm gonna reveal this on AT.
> Camo Crocs are great to wear to your hunting destination. Make it very easy to get dressed. Slip em on and off and makes it easy to put your pants and boots on when you are at the tailgate of your truck. There has to be someone else out there that uses Crocs? LOL!! At least they are camo!


I do lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Zephyr74 (Sep 3, 2012)

ttt


----------



## j-tweezy (Jul 20, 2012)

Dont remember if I already posted this here or not but during the rut if you see and obvious hot doe (other does pushing her away, Runnin around crazy frollick style, pushed by maturish bucks) and she isnt being followed by a buck at all or at least one you dont care about, SHOOT HER! The absolute best buck lure there is is either a dead doe laying there or if nothing happens during that sit before you go to get her then when gutting her , cut the tarsels off and put them in a ziplock baggie possibly with some of her urine as well. Hang one of hose on a tree your next rut sit and bingo, works like a charm.


----------



## texsc (Jan 23, 2010)

Ttt for later


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tag


----------



## straightedge (Jun 7, 2013)

I use hydrogen peroxide in a washed out conditioner spray bottle for when the blood trail gets sparse or through thick weeds. Spray a light mist and anything with blood will start to bubble and stay like that for a little bit also helps with tracking blood in the rain.


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

if you hunt alone, print out an aerial photo or satellite image of the area youre going to be hunting with rough gps cooridinates. give to a significant other or someone you trust perhaps, in case you dont make it home by a perscribed time so someone has an idea where to start looking for you just in case (God forbid) you end up getting hurt and are unable to return to your vehicle under your own power.[/QUOTE]



Good advice right there.Damn good advice.


----------



## Skel37 (Oct 6, 2012)

Elliot1987 said:


> MN huntress that is absolutely genius with the tampon thing. I'm going to be doing that one. I can't wait to see the people watching me all decked out in Camo buying tampons.
> Ok I will share another. While hunting late season with snow on the ground I will pull out my "modified" white bed sheet. I had my wife sew it up like a poncho took her about 5 mins. I used come black spray paint on it also for character. This way I don't have to buy another set of Camo. You can fit as much clothes as you want under it to stay warm too!


I use the cheap throw away coveralls (all white) for hunting in the snow.


----------



## WIbow-hunter (Oct 31, 2012)

Ryanp019 said:


> I do lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Trust me, you're not alone; anybody that doesn't use them is sure missing the boat. Practical and Walmart Tacticool.

I'm totally with you on the camo crocs, I wear them driving out to where I park before I change into my clothes. Then I drop down a molded plastc boot mat and strip down and change into my base layers. Crocs slide off easy, so no more falling on my ass like when you lose your balance pulling off boots trying to stay on a little mat and out of the mud. Plus when I get back from my stand and am changing out of my gear and wrestling off my lacrosse alpha's (love the boots, but what a pain in the ass to get off) crocs are simple to slip your feet into as you're hopping around in one foot after finally wrestling your boot off.

They're also the great for pack-in tent hunting; super-light, wash mud off easily, don't absorb water so they dry fast. I clip them to a carabiner and snap them to my pack, since you don't have to worry about keeping them dry. It's great to be able to pull your boots off when you get back to camp and give your feet a rest and more time for your boots to dry before morning. Damn sure beats having to put on your hunting boots in the middle of the night just to go take a piss.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Just something to try if you're on the ground, and have a doe bust you while a rutting buck is nearby. 
Got myself in this situation twice, where I was on the ground with a rutting buck nearby, and had the doe spot me. First time, I was on the ground stalking a buck that was chasing a doe in circles around me. Another doe stepped out of the bulrush, to my right, onto the trail 5yds in front of me. She was looking at me, ready to bolt. I slowly brought the grunt tube to my mouth and gave a little grunt. She wagged her tail and began walking the other way. I gave another grunt or two and she payed no more attention to me. A second doe came so close I could have touched her, and she followed the first onto the trail. I gave another grunt, neither one even looked back at me standing in the wide open. Just then I saw horns coming through the cedars to my left and the buck stepped out in front of me for a 7yd shot. 
I remembered that day, just the other day, when two doe ran at me from opposite directions and stopped within 10yds. They both froze when they spotted me at the base of the tree I was about to climb. I didn't have the grunt tube around my neck, so I gave a couple grunts through my throat. They both calmed down, and looked away. They payed no more attention to me as I took the pull-up rope off the bow and got ready for a shot if the buck came. It was only a 3pt. He looked at me as he came over the ridge, then took off. The doe stayed within 30yds and didn't even look my way as I got up the tree.


----------



## Hamstn (Sep 26, 2013)

If your out and stalking or still hunting, maybe dragging out that kill, or climbing a western mountain and you feel yourself getting thirsty or a dry mouth, look for a small smooth rock to put in your mouth and suck on it. Any time I know i am going to be having a work out I will find the rock before I even start. Been times out Antelope hunting during a drought and 90* a rock saved the day.

I Carry one or two large garbage bags in my pack. Could be used as shelter, a rain coat (as if it rains much in the high mountain desert), or more important to place the liver and heart into after a kill so it can be carried in my pack.

Charcoal from a fire makes great face camo, or anywhere on the body. May have some masking properties also.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Apr 24, 2004)

Lol...my friends see my changing my cloths with my crocs....now they are all using them! Been using them for 4 years now, even have extra set for back up.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I "planted" a rub tree this year. I have a stand on the edge of a 4-5 acre food plot. Cut 5" diameter 12' long popular and buried about 4' of it. Its 20 yards from that stand. I planted it in the middle of October so it was pretty late. A few bucks have started ripping it up in the last month. I also drilled a hole for a licking branch.

Here it is!
http://www.qdma.com/articles/stop-a-buck-in-his-tracks-plant-a-buck-rub


----------



## opossum (Feb 22, 2007)

Costs you a little bit. I get two weeks off in Nov. I have to wear a certain color under shirt at work so I buy two weeks supplies that will last all year for work plus new undies. I put a new out of the package on each day. Something about cheap Ivory soap that works too.


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Buddy of mine puts horizontal limbs hanging to rub. Its cost is whatever rope you can find to hang it. Shave it a bit with a knife and spray some scent. He's had real decent pics of buck rubbin it, it seems they like it more than rooted trees, like they can rip it up more and maybe feel like they're tearing it up more or spreadin scent better, idk. I do know he's shot 130s-155 PA deer the past 3 years so he's doin somethin right


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

lets start this up again!!!


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

j-tweezy said:


> For those of you roadside strippers, I know your pain. I just stand on top of my slipper or whatever shoes I wore to my hunt location. I can keep my socks dry most of the time unless im a little wobbly due to lack of coffee. Lol
> 
> Also keep all my gear outside hanging under an awning all season long. Pack it up in my rubbermaid tote to transport for hunting. I might start doing the smoke thing under the awning this season.
> 
> All season attractant, apple cider and vanilla extract. Makes about a gallon per 4$.


 You could take the top off your rubber maid tote and use that to stand on to keep your feet dry every time. It's scent free and ya prolly have it with you most of the time.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

I do that also. I painted mine camo so I will leave it in the woods a lot of the time. It works really well!


Elliot1987 said:


> Alright well I had better throw another on on here!
> 
> Instead of buying a game cart that they charge a ridiculous price for because it's for hunting grab your regular old Dollie and some ratchet straps. Lay the Dollie on the ground setup the straps then throw that old swamp donkey on there, tighten the straps. Wheel that sucker out of there with money saving pride!!!


----------



## PaHick (Dec 21, 2005)

This is great thread. Good ideas.


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Tag


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

Tag


----------



## Lowerbeanfield (Oct 22, 2013)

hunter97 said:


> Baking soda or Baby powder in a Contact Solution bottle. Cheap wind checker!!!


Use the contact solution bottle too but with corn starch as wind indicator.


----------



## JBT (Jul 30, 2014)

Some great info in this thread. Thanks to those who contributed.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

hobbs4421 said:


> I do that also. I painted mine camo so I will leave it in the woods a lot of the time. It works really well!


Me too! That reminds me. I've been meaning to get one with balloon tires and a split Y handle.
Also, this reminds me of another trick I thought of for transporting stands. (I don't hunt stands anymore, I hunt from a saddle.)

I'll bet you an old "golf club bag caddy" (slightly modified with the right wheels) would be usable for lugging a stand & sticks out into the woods. (down the main walking trails anyways)


----------



## yepitsme19 (Oct 30, 2013)

Tagged


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

There are "some smart" phone apps that you can install to allow others to "find you." (Some apps I had tried on my girlfriends phone 2 years ago were FREE.) Once installed, the phone could be "pinged" on demand by others, and respond by sending map coordinates that would display on a computer/tablet or "smart phone." (I don't remember the app names, because I chose to use a Garmin GTU-10 instead.)

This could also be a good FREE alternative to using a Garmin Rino, although "smart phone" battery life becomes an issue. (If/when using the cellphone gps receiver for extended periods of time.)

PS: The GTU-10 tracker I use is soon to be obsolete. After this year, the digital cell service it runs on (ATT if I recall properly) is being upgraded and they're "sunsetting" the old ATT system it runs on in 2015... The REALLY nice thing about the GTU-10 is it was only $50/year for tracking services.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Not sure where I seen this, but I'll throw this guy the credit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60efubMgWrE


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Skunkworkx said:


> Not sure where I seen this, but I'll throw this guy the credit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60efubMgWrE


Genius!!


----------



## 3doesdown (Jun 11, 2014)

I keep a large plastic [jet] sled in the back of the truck during deer season.the kind guys use for ice fishing.slides over leafs,dirt better than fur.also makes loading into truck easier.i lift front of sled up on tailgate then walk around and lift back of sled while pushing into truck.also keeps blood contained. after deer is hanging I will hose it out.i have also used it when pulling stands in late winter,will hold a couple hang ons and a couple climbing sticks.


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

Hang white handkerchief or piece of white bed sheet tail high within shooting range with scent underneath it. Had many does and bucks come check it out especially on windy days when it moves just a little.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

Lowerbeanfield said:


> Use the contact solution bottle too but with corn starch as wind indicator.


And all this time I thought I came up with that. LOL!


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

gettinold said:


> Hang white handkerchief or piece of white bed sheet tail high within shooting range with scent underneath it. Had many does and bucks come check it out especially on windy days when it moves just a little.


The white hanky is what the antelope hunters out west use during that rut.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

This one may cost more than a dime, but still inexpensive and something I had not thought of before. a blood coagulant in case you seriously cut yourself on a broad head.

http://www.buckmasters.com/videos/tips-all.aspx


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> And all this time I thought I came up with that. LOL!


I still like using the down off a cattail head. The down does not dissipate so you see what the wind is doing all the way down from your stand to the ground. Very revealing at times. I have seen the down float straight away from me for a few yards then suddenly take a dive down to a level to where a deer could catch my scent. Then I know how I would need to react if a deer approached or got into that zone around me.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

Xx& 7


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

stanlh said:


> I still like using the down off a cattail head. The down does not dissipate so you see what the wind is doing all the way down from your stand to the ground. Very revealing at times. I have seen the down float straight away from me for a few yards then suddenly take a dive down to a level to where a deer could catch my scent. Then I know how I would need to react if a deer approached or got into that zone around me.


That sounds like a good idea. I have heard of using milkweed pods too. Does the down keep for several seasons if you put it in a plastic bag?


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> That sounds like a good idea. I have heard of using milkweed pods too. Does the down keep for several seasons if you put it in a plastic bag?


It never goes bad. Use a brown dried cattail head. Mine have been in a plastic bag for three years. They are free, just go to the local pond or swamp and get them. One head will give you years of down to use.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I put one gallon of tap water for rinse and one gallon of tap water with some dish washing soap in my truck to wash my hands with if needed, it's often needed before I eat or after cleaning a deer.


----------



## whyatt (May 5, 2012)

a bit cheesy, but ive made a corn sack that holds @ 12 lbs of corn out of 1/2 of a camo pants leg... ive cut holes around the edge of 1 end and ran a rope through them to close it. the other end is tied in a knot to seal the btm... the rope also acts as a strap to carry it over my shoulder. i can still hunt and when i find a spot i wanna sit a while, i can bait it .


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

MN Huntress said:


> Jokingly I told the hubby we should find an old washer and dryer at a garage sale and use it for hunting the rut. Drop a bote of doe pee in during the wash cycle. BAM! We'd attract every bachelor in the county! Lol..... Well I was half way kidding anyway


Had a glass bottle of doe pee in my pocket on a hunt once. Got got in the rain....when i got home i through my wet clothes in the drier completely forgetting about the bottle. Well...the bottle broke and the wife got a new dryer. I got the old one and use it just for my hunting stuff...things are good again.


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

chevman said:


> Had a glass bottle of doe pee in my pocket on a hunt once. Got got in the rain....when i got home i through my wet clothes in the drier completely forgetting about the bottle. Well...the bottle broke and the wife got a new dryer. I got the old one and use it just for my hunting stuff...things are good again.


I did the same thing with a stick of Ever Calm.... Ain't pretty.


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

Think like the quarry that you are hunting; where would you travel for food and water and feel most secure, but is an easy route that doesn't waste energy. 

Look at Google Earth to scout. Their early spring satellite pictures show down through the leaflesstrees and you can see all the established trails, intersections, and even hub intersections where several trails come together.


----------



## manowar669 (Apr 8, 2009)

Skunkworkx said:


> Not sure where I seen this, but I'll throw this guy the credit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60efubMgWrE


It will cost more than a dime, but I use a small retractable dog leash from the dollar store zip tied to my stand. Best tip I've gotten from AT.


----------



## Varmintwade (Jun 17, 2012)

Never take leather with you hunting! Leather stinks. Wallet, boots, belt, bow sling, etc. When the rut starts, if you find a road kill buck, stop and cut his tarsal glands off. Shave the hair off them into a plastic bag and sprinkle it into a mock scrape. Position yourself in a tree with your back to the deer. When they arrive, you are hidden behind the tree. When they pass you have an angled away shot from behind them.


----------



## Matthew Maiello (Jul 26, 2014)

I dont hunt. But when i want to play with deer i just ride up to them. My mare is also trained to chase them on her own if they run


----------



## Cozy23 (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know about y'all but I always have a roll of toilet paper when hunting. Next time you are tracking a sparse blood trail, tear off pieces of TP and mark your blood spots. This way if you lose the trail, you can go back to your last marker. It's very visible and biodegradable.


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

Matthew Maiello said:


> I dont hunt. But when i want to play with deer i just ride up to them. My mare is also trained to chase them on her own if they run


This is awesome Brother.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

DaneHunter said:


> Genius!!


that is a great technique! I think I will practice that. Thanks 4 sharing!


----------



## Matthew Maiello (Jul 26, 2014)

Stab 'em said:


> This is awesome Brother.


Ya the deer dont mind four leged animals just two. And enough horses like mine go through the area that mine doesnt stand out


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

vincent burrell said:


> I do similar but will rip a small branch from a cedar and stuff it in my pack, get to the stand, crush it a little and rub it all over! could never figure out why i would buy pine or cedar scented cover scent when i walk right by it on the way to the stand.


I use to cut off the tops of the cedar trees, 8-12 feet up, then climb up top. I got plenty of cover scent on me from the sap, and the deer that looked right at me thought I was the top part of the tree. I had cut off tops wherever there wasn't a tree big enough for a stand. As long as there was a limb on each side of the tree that I could stand on, and at least 4" at the trunk, I could stand in it. Never spooked 1 deer out of many dozens that walked by, or right under me. 
Cedars have limbs that grow in a group around the tree, then there will be another group about 2' above that. Pick one group to stand on(double limbs on each side is more comfortable than standing on just a single limb), then cut off the top of the cedar just above the group of limbs that are 2' above the group you stand on. Cut the limbs back on the top group to about a foot from the trunk. Climb up using the limbs, swing one leg around the cut off limbs on top, and straddle the trunk. Leave just enough 1' limb stubs on top to support your upper legs. Some tops were more comfortable than others, but I could sit down on all of them while almost being standing up.


----------



## StrutStopper (Sep 3, 2003)

I step in horse poo on my way in and also use milkweed for checking wind. If I don't have any milkweed, I use spent scent free dryer sheets to check wind, just rip off a few fibers and they work great.


----------



## Kyturkey (Dec 20, 2013)

Tag


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I will put a crow decoy in the tree beside me this year I heard
that if a deer catches any movement up there and sees the crow it will settle back down real quick.


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

Cut branches down now when they have leaves on them and hang them upside down (so the cut is up). The leaves will stay attached to the branch and you can use them for back cover or brushing in ground blinds. I like to pull them up to my stand and zip tie them to the branches behind me for cover.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Be quiet


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Watch your wind


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Try hard... ;-)


----------



## notz (Mar 4, 2013)

his is kinda of obvious but hell its worth mentioning
get about 6-7 foot of rope, tie a prussic knot in it and make it look like a longer tree tether for your harness. 
once you get a deer harvested, tie it around the deer then attach it to your fall harness. the longer rope makes it for a perfect angle to drag a deer out of the woods with minimal effort on your part as your whole body carried the weight, this way you dont have to worry about making alot of noise and disturb anything in ear shot by hauling a game cart in with you 
can do it all for free if you have the rope or 4 bucks at home depot


----------



## dogzlife (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm a big fan of milkweed too. This is just something to make it more accessible.


----------



## Greenmachine69 (Sep 6, 2013)

dogzlife said:


> I'm a big fan of milkweed too. This is just something to make it more accessible.


Where'd you get that


----------



## T-BONE 93 (Feb 19, 2008)

tag


----------



## trybowfishin (Jan 14, 2014)

taken scent glands off the legs of bucks I have killed and frozen them for the next year


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Not that it would really matter, but I would have mounted that somewhere else besides the limbs... Good idea though...


dogzlife said:


> I'm a big fan of milkweed too. This is just something to make it more accessible.


----------



## Kyturkey (Dec 20, 2013)

Bump
come on ppl let's keep it going


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

Tagging this one. What a great thread!


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

BiggA said:


> Cut branches down now when they have leaves on them and hang them upside down (so the cut is up). The leaves will stay attached to the branch and you can use them for back cover or brushing in ground blinds. I like to pull them up to my stand and zip tie them to the branches behind me for cover.


As a duck.hunter who has cut 10 million pounds of brush over the years...leaves will stay best on oak branches...other trees like maples and elm the leaves will.wither and fall.off.

Great tip though!


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

whyatt said:


> a bit cheesy, but ive made a corn sack that holds @ 12 lbs of corn out of 1/2 of a camo pants leg... ive cut holes around the edge of 1 end and ran a rope through them to close it. the other end is tied in a knot to seal the btm... the rope also acts as a strap to carry it over my shoulder. i can still hunt and when i find a spot i wanna sit a while, i can bait it .


Just use gallon ziplock bags. pack ina gallon worth of corn on every sit. You can put this in your pack instrad of hauling in 50lb bags


----------



## RightWing (Aug 22, 2004)

To save money on deer hunting a friend of mine stays on the couch and watches college football..... His wife isn't any more happy either way... but he save allot on bows, hunting license , treestands, gas, taxidermy bills and processing fees.


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

rightwing said:


> to save money on deer hunting a friend of mine stays on the couch and watches college football..... His wife isn't any more happy either way... But he save allot on bows, hunting license , treestands, gas, taxidermy bills and processing fees.


lol


----------



## Grizzlemethis (May 10, 2014)

Great thread! Back ttt


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

ok ,,,ill chime in on this for you turkey hunters...you ever have the boys all hen ed up wont leave???here is a for sure way ..wait till about 11-12 pm you must know where they are roosting get a big boom box get close to the roost turn it on full blast walk around scatter the flock...at first lite use the lost call few purrs the boys come running in...#2 now a day everyone uses a owl call to locate birds every time i hear one i think hunter. so here is a simple trick.......use a silent dog whistle... deer hunters #3 tip use a sling shot and water balloons to spread sent dont touch them w/ your hands use dr. gloves you never leave any human sent.......enjoy..


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

mike 66 said:


> ok ,,,ill chime in on this for you turkey hunters...you ever have the boys all hen ed up wont leave???here is a for sure way ..wait till about 11-12 pm you must know where they are roosting get a big boom box get close to the roost turn it on full blast walk around scatter the flock...at first lite use the lost call few purrs the boys come running in...#2 now a day everyone uses a owl call to locate birds every time i hear one i think hunter. so here is a simple trick.......use a silent dog whistle... deer hunters #3 tip use a sling shot and water balloons to spread sent dont touch them w/ your hands use dr. gloves you never leave any human sent.......enjoy..


Interesting one about the sling shot.


----------



## Elliot1987 (Dec 17, 2012)

Been seeing a lot of people asking questions about scents and gadgets so I thought I would pop this back up to the top. 

The only scent I use is of a recently dead deer shot by myself or a friend. Water bottle and a deer bladder or glands in a plastic bag, but only use them for the year. Anyone have any new ones?


----------



## sternbow (Mar 20, 2013)

Take a cork from a wine bottle and burn the end of it. Use the black charcoal as face paint. You can carry it with you in a pill bottle or film canister. To freshen it up just pull out a lighter and burn it some more.

When you go to the grocery store and they ask "paper or plastic?" Get plastic bags. Save them up. Stuff them in an old 50 lb dog food bag or burlap sack. Best free archery target money can't buy. Cause it's free.


----------



## dwcur10 (Jan 22, 2015)

Tagged for good reading later ......


----------



## HOYT3065 (Sep 18, 2008)

Post #175... just marking my spot


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Tagging for later, good stuff!


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Bowhuntr64 said:


> On my way to stands, I always step in the biggest, freshest cow patty I can find, just to make sure I don't track any human scent in there. Cows are all over the area I hunt.


I do this all the time!! Lol, ******* Enginering at its finest


----------



## Bloodtrax (Jan 22, 2012)

Where I hunt in SE GA is full of oak trees. When the acorns start dropping good, I lay a few sheets on the ground to collect acorns in between my typical weekend hunts. Before I walk in, I'll gather up a bag full of them and when it starts getting the right time I'll start dropping them out of my tree stand. Those deer know what an acorn sounds like hitting the ground and it lures them in. They may be dropping all over the woods but my trees got a bunch falling right before dark!


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

Use toilet paper to mark trail. Can also use it to aid tracking to mark your path, especially if it's a tough track job.


----------



## Outbreak (Oct 13, 2015)

I buy Certain-Dri at wally world and put it on my feet each night before bed, starting 2 days before I hunt. This keeps my feet from sweating and getting cold after walking in. It's also great for hands that sweat.


----------



## Fish4par (Aug 27, 2015)

btt


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## eos (Jul 20, 2010)

I use a reusable bow


----------



## Melayl (May 23, 2016)

cloquet said:


> Maybe a little bit heavy and not to slippery on the ground. There are factory made poly drag sheets that roll up and don't take up much room and don't weigh much either. Or you can just buy a kids snow slide poly sheet basically the same thing but you can get it in pretty colors.


I've heard Tyvex holds up well, too. Packs up smaller, and you can sometimes get big enough sheets for free as scrap at a construction site.


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Melayl (May 23, 2016)

For a relatively cheap cover scent, I bought a 20 oz bottle of real cedar oil at Home Depot and put some in at spray bottle. Easy to apply, a little goes a long way, and It lasts darn near forever. Helps keep some of the bugs away, too. Had a trio of does walk right past my blind last year. (Sadly, I messed up my shot at them...)


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The 4 most important things to kill bucks:
- Hunt often
- Go early
- Stay all day 
- Stay late


----------



## Sticksandstonez (Jun 15, 2015)

replying to read when i get more time great read so far!


----------



## crowbar_hoyt (May 10, 2016)

i take old medicine bottles and drill holes in them and then pack with cotton balls. pour in some deer urine and you got scent bombs...use paracord to tie em to tree branches or leave em in stumps


----------



## LRAY94 (Dec 7, 2011)

huntin_addict said:


> To avoid buying "Mature Dominant Buck" urine, I simply pee into the wind.


haha this is great


----------



## deadbuck98 (Apr 3, 2016)

Great thread here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zach Phillips (May 27, 2015)

Good thread


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

eos said:


> I use a reusable bow


U mean you don't have to get a new one every yr?


----------



## Backstrapnfrank (Jul 16, 2014)

Learn the local herds escape routes and set up there once the gunners start their season. I have blocked runways off to direct deer movement . Natural scent can easily applied by rubbing the dirt/ pine needles/ cedar chips from your setup location. Never look them in the eyes!!!! They will bust you evey time!


----------



## james dubuke (Nov 2, 2014)

I use proxide in spray bottle when following blood trail and have lost it. proxide foams up real good when it hits blood.


----------



## brokepapa (Jul 19, 2014)

Tagged for later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacob62 (Oct 15, 2008)

my pops taught me this one one when I was a youngin.....trust me it works


----------



## willphish4food (Nov 3, 2007)

Learn the language of the game you are pursuing. Speak it as you walk. Bleating like a lost fawn every so often as you are walking a trail can fool a deer that hears your step into thinking you're just a clutzy young deer. Close to and during the rut, giving frequent, quick, quiet buck grunts, as if you're hot on the tail of a doe, can not only fool them but bring them running. Doe bleats as you walk can do the same thing. Instead of just trying to be quiet, try to sound like the game that you want.


----------



## mccoppinb (Aug 14, 2012)

Useful thread just thought others would like to see


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

hobbs4421 said:


> You could take the top off your rubber maid tote and use that to stand on to keep your feet dry every time. It's scent free and ya prolly have it with you most of the time.


I change right beside my truck door so I just use my floor mat.


----------



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

Tagged 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

To cut practice time and scout more....buy a xbow.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

dblungem said:


> Deer are very curious - A white bucket placed in the woods or even in an open field will attract passing deer - it will get their attention off of you and maybe even guide them in your direction as they check it out.


I can verify that statement. I find that bucks will check out my turkey decoys while hunting in the Fall. I shot a nice buck in MO. on public a few years back ,in September, and had two other walk by while tagging him. Went back a year later and repeated the scenario but didn't kill. Over the years I have had three opportunities. That may not sound like much but I hunt public out of a ground blind. I shoot deer as a bonus while turkey hunting. Does don't have a curious bone in there body. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Kb83 said:


> Dang. Yes you were just told to quit being a girl. By a girl. Ouch.
> 
> sent from my LG Escape.


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

This rub post didn’t cost me a dime but some sweat equity and it drew bucks like a magnet for great tc pics


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

medicsnoke said:


> This rub post didn’t cost me a dime but some sweat equity and it drew bucks like a magnet for great tc pics


Tell us what you did.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

stanlh said:


> Tell us what you did.


Please? Do tell 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 74maximus1 (Jul 6, 2016)

Just about any electrical device produces ozone. I have an air purifier and put in a plastic tub. Just throw clothes in it and turn it on. Kills any odor. Also you can use an old thermacell pad as a heated scent dispenser. Just put your doe in heat on an old pad and turn on your thermacell. Heat really makes the scent stronger.


----------



## Hoyt77 (Mar 5, 2007)

Kevin85 said:


> Interesting ideas! My hunting mentor taught me to carry a 2-3 foot rope with loops at either end. When you have a deer down, use the rope to loop around one of the deer's front legs and cinch it around a sapling to hold the deer in place while field dressing it. The bigger deer have a tendency to flop to one side or the other. This will help to give you "another hand" field dressing when you are by yourself.


I have been doing this for what seems like years BUT I tie one of the hind legs over / open not sure how the front leg helps?? I have never asked anyone to help me and said "hold that front leg" ???


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a giant pine tree in my backyard that the branches were hanging low enough that mowing was starting to be hazardous.....so I cut them off and took a approx 5 foot branch and stuck it in the ground with post hole diggers. I put it in an open field, where I knew deer were feeding and with-in a few days I had several bucks inventoried. This field does not have any good natural scrape branches because the farmer keeps them trimmed back. So this was a good alternative. 

Like a dog passing a hydrant....they coolant help but sniff it and occasionally rub it. They pulled this one out of the ground several times and I would put it back, but I did one at my house too and it's been there all fall. A concrete base would surely help keep it in place but cost $.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

medicsnoke said:


> I have a giant pine tree in my backyard that the branches were hanging low enough that mowing was starting to be hazardous.....so I cut them off and took a approx 5 foot branch and stuck it in the ground with post hole diggers. I put it in an open field, where I knew deer were feeding and with-in a few days I had several bucks inventoried. This field does not have any good natural scrape branches because the farmer keeps them trimmed back. So this was a good alternative.
> 
> Like a dog passing a hydrant....they coolant help but sniff it and occasionally rub it. They pulled this one out of the ground several times and I would put it back, but I did one at my house too and it's been there all fall. A concrete base would surely help keep it in place but cost $.


Wow, interesting. Thank you.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

stanlh said:


> Wow, interesting. Thank you.


Check out ted miller horizontal rubs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

ttt.


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

MDJB12 said:


> If you have a remote cabin with a freezer that you keep food/game in even while you're away, here's a good tip:
> 
> Take a 2-liter and cut in half. Pitch the top half or repurpose. Fill the bottom half with water and place it upright in your freezer. Once it freezes, place a quarter/marble/rock anything slightly heavy on top of the ice.
> 
> If the power were to go out while you're away, the ice will melt and the object on top will sink to the bottom. Doing this will alert you to the power outage and thaw, and will prevent accidental consumption of spoiled meat/food upon your return.


I do something similar to this but I take a 20 oz water bottle fill it half full then lay on it's side and freeze. After it's frozen stand it back up and push back into corner of freezer. If you come back and the ice has changed then you'll know it's thawed and refrozen.


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I take about 12-18" of paracord and run it through a egg weight then tie a treble hook (barbs ground off) to the end of it. I keep it in my backpack for when I drop things from my stand. I also have a medium sized magnet rigged the same way. They both fit into a pill bottle and I put a couple cotton balls in it to keep them from rattling. Clip them onto my pullup rope and pick up whatever I drop or leave at the base of my tree.


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

3dn4jc said:


> I always every year especially in warm weather carry a tied sock 1/2 filled with baking soda and pat myself, arms, hands, neck and face to neutralize any odors due to sweat, it works very well. I can't stand wet sprays on my skin, the baking soda dries my perspiration and covers any smell all at once and is very cheap..


I like that idea. I also don't care much for the spray on my skin or getting my base layers wet with spray when it is cold out. Thanks.

Meat


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Hunt with the wind in your face...


----------



## 2AFTERSHOCK2 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great thread!


----------



## Kohannah (Oct 16, 2014)

Carry a white rag in your pack. Tie it to your pull rope and dangle it when you see a distant deer. Use it with a contact bleat or grunt. Just flick it around it simulate a deer's tail. Easy decoy. If you don't want it right under you, attach to a monofilament and toss it over a branch. As the deer comes in looking, drop it to the ground or leave it hang. Keeps the deer's eyes off of you while looking for another deer. 
You can also tie it to a branch on opposite side of trail to turn the deer's head away for a shot.


----------



## jackhandy (Apr 30, 2019)

I make my own battery operated heated clothes out of usb operated heating pads bought from ebay and an external battery power bank. Cheapest heated clothing you can get.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

stanlh said:


> Tell us what you did.





wdtorque said:


> Please? Do tell
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looks like he dug a hole, and "planted" a "tree" in a corn field.


----------



## mtmadman212 (Oct 9, 2018)

I never take my wallet into the woods. Think of all the different scents that it has collected riding around on your hip. I keep my licenses in a zip lock bag that stays in my pack.


----------



## megavites (Jul 14, 2015)

jackhandy said:


> I make my own battery operated heated clothes out of usb operated heating pads bought from ebay and an external battery power bank. Cheapest heated clothing you can get.


can you supply a link to the pads? I see many chinese versions that get bad ratings


----------

